# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - November 2012



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Following on from October 2012's 1,660+ post thread, here's the thread for all the Brixton related chat, rumours, moans and gossip in November.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2012)

Seriously? 

What possible reason is there for not using the thread that has already been started? 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...her-and-bonfire-blather-november-2012.301433/


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Seriously?
> 
> What possible reason is there for not using the thread that has already been started?<snip>


This one's more authentic?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> This one's more authentic?


 
In what way?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> In what way?


It's not for hipsters.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Say hello to Brixton Square, Tulsa-style!









*Brixton Square Apartments*
 
5315 East 47th Place, Tulsa, OK


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It's not for hipsters.


 
In what way is mine for hipsters?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

The reviews look good too. Probably better than what our shitty Brixton Square will get: 


> Brixton is the worst place anyone can live. The management is horrible and so are their security guards. I do not recommend giving that crappy place any money 4 their training experience or the hourly pay of security! ...





> I have lived here for some time, I have hadthe same problems the other reviewers have stated. The property has changed hands many times, and the tennants they allow in is hard to understand. 50% of the apartments are empty...


http://www.apartmentratings.com/rate/OK-Tulsa-Brixton-Square-Apartments.html


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> In what way is mine for hipsters?


Good question, but I'm not going to answer it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 1, 2012)

I went to the NISA post office yesterday.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Bleedin' 'orrible out there now.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's a conundrum to start off the month. Where was this in Brixton?



And Minnie, if you know the answer, which you probably will, please leave it a little while!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Bleedin' 'orrible out there now.



Yeah but lovely to listen to when you're inside


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, I do absolutely love the sound of rain when I'm tucked up tight inside, but with the memory of RoofLeakAgeddon still fresh in my mind, I find myself having to check that the light fittings haven't turned into fast flowing water taps again.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, I do absolutely love the sound of rain when I'm tucked up tight inside, but with the memory of RoofLeakAgeddon still fresh in my mind, I find myself having to check that the light fittings haven't turned into fast flowing water taps again.


 
Oh crumbs, yes, I forgot about that 
Hope it's OK.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Oh crumbs, yes, I forgot about that
> Hope it's OK.


I think it's OK now.  I just checked


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I think it's OK now. I just checked


 
Did the council come and work on it after last time?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Did the council come and work on it after last time?


Yeah, they fixed it after about four hours of me running away with pots and pans and washing up bowls and bins. The electricity was out for the lights for about 5 days after though. Made me appreciate them more when we had them back on!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Yeah, they fixed it after about four hours of me running away with pots and pans and washing up bowls and bins. The electricity was out for the lights for about 5 days after though. Made me appreciate them more when we had them back on!


 
Did you play old fashioned games by candle light?
That's what I like to do with no power. 
Although the last time we had a power out I didn't have an unlimited data smart phone


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Why on earth would anyone want to be outside in the pissing rain at 2am setting off fireworks? 
Madness, I tell ye!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Why on earth would anyone want to be outside in the pissing rain at 2am setting off fireworks?
> Madness, I tell ye!


 
They are probably firing them out a window/back door/car or something.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's a conundrum to start off the month. Where was this in Brixton?
> 
> View attachment 24573
> 
> And Minnie, if you know the answer, which you probably will, please leave it a little while!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
Is that because you know the answer? 
Are we supposed to guess where is is?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 1, 2012)

I reckon it's in Brixton somewhere...


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I reckon it's in Brixton somewhere...


 
Ah Holmes that narrows it down somewhat!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks rainy this weekend


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I reckon it's in Brixton somewhere...


Well, yes. What with it being being posted in a Brixton forum.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone know exactly what is going on around Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road? They've been digging up the road for weeks on end and there's some fairly impressively deep holes around. I'm guessing that it's something to do with the council.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Does anyone know exactly what is going on around Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road? They've been digging up the road for weeks on end and there's some fairly impressively deep holes around. I'm guessing that it's something to do with the council.


 
Villaaaage extension


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

Lambeth Council plans to install some of these across the borough - 12 bikes per parking space 







Not sure when/where yet, will try to find out more.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Villaaaage extension


They're burrowing underground, ready to explode in a giant pop up vintage shopping mall?

Gawd 'elp us all.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Does anyone know exactly what is going on around Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road? They've been digging up the road for weeks on end and there's some fairly impressively deep holes around. I'm guessing that it's something to do with the council.


Gas mains



> *Coldharbour Lane*
> *Junction with Moorland Rd*
> SGN gas main replacement restarted 1.10.12. Gresham Rd has been made one way north bound from Coldharbour Lane to Brixton Station Road. Buses diverted via Barrington Rd and Brixton Station Road. Works are progressing well and the estimated duration left is approx 2 more weeks. To help bus users there is now an additional temporary bus stop in Barrington Road near to the junction with Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Two more weeks? Lordy 

Hopefully they'll sort out that stretch half way down the street that has smelt of gas for decades.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth Council plans to install some of these across the borough - 12 bikes per parking space
> 
> Not sure when/where yet, will try to find out more.


 
How does that work then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> How does that work then?


 
1. Lift lid
2. Push bike forward
3. Close lid


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, so it doesn't lock or anything? It just keeps the bikes dry


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> How does that work then?


I think they are made by these guys: http://www.cyclehoop.com
http://www.cyclehoop.com/products/bike-hangar


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Ok, so it doesn't lock or anything? It just keeps the bikes dry


 
I dunno.
Was just being pithy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Ok, so it doesn't lock or anything? It just keeps the bikes dry


I'm pretty sure I've seen some locking ones in Leyton. Can't remember how it works...possibly a returnable £1 coin, like a locker in a leisure centre.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Ok, so it doesn't lock or anything? It just keeps the bikes dry


And provides a nice bit of cover for bike gangs.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Does anyone know exactly what is going on around Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road? They've been digging up the road for weeks on end and there's some fairly impressively deep holes around. I'm guessing that it's something to do with the council.


Emergency gas works the sign said.
SOrry BH said. 
I was driving today and it was just stupid!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> And provides a nice bit of cover for bike gangs.


 Looks like a comfy place to spend the night too, in a pinch


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Looks like a comfy place to spend the night too, in a pinch


Nice for a bit of street drinking too, and the in-house toilet facilities look spot on.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen some locking ones in Leyton. Can't remember how it works...possibly a returnable £1 coin, like a locker in a leisure centre.



The smaller ones in Bonnington Sq and East Dulwich have individual keys which you have to buy / lease or whatever.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Does anyone know exactly what is going on around Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road? They've been digging up the road for weeks on end and there's some fairly impressively deep holes around. I'm guessing that it's something to do with the council.


 
A tunnel linking Brixton Square and the Village to Dulwich ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Nice for a bit of street drinking too, and the in-house toilet facilities look spot on.


 
Those Gentrificators will be moving into them and calling them luxury dwellings before you know it.....


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth Council plans to install some of these across the borough - 12 bikes per parking space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks like Mowll Street or Hackford Road, this area is being semi pedestrianised


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth Council plans to install some of these across the borough


 
Is this a new Barratt Home?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Those Gentrificators will be moving into them and calling them luxury dwellings before you know it.....


Su-su-su-studio flats!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Su-su-su-studio flats!


 
Nah they'd be perfect for cooking streetfood. Note the toilet sandpits on either side.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Nah they'd be perfect for cooking streetfood. Note the toilet sandpits on either side.


 
Barbecudio flats.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Phoenix delivered again. Those toasted halloumi sandwiches have to be the finest in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh, IIIRC there's a new Indian restaurant opening up where that funny music studio place was on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Dogstar).


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Ok, so it doesn't lock or anything? It just keeps the bikes dry


Just had a closer look at the one on Mowll Street, the lid was down and it seems to have a lock, wonder who gets a key.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

I think they're really rather ugly and intrusive. There must be better designs available, surely?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2012)

East Dulwich has the ones that look like changing room lockers. The ones in Bonnington Sq. have inevitably been taken over with plants, which makes them look a little less intrusive.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I think they're really rather ugly and intrusive. There must be better designs available, surely?


When the lid is down it doesn't look pretty, however the new pedestrianised Isabel St makes a nice open approach to the New Freemans catalogue luxury enclave


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

I went to the post office on Brixton Road today.  It was quite odd.  But pleasant enough


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I went to the post office on Brixton Road today. It was quite odd. But pleasant enough


Go on....


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Go on....


its in a pharmacy, which is a bit odd.  But they take your money and give you stamps in return.  Which was all I needed them to do, there was not much of a queue and the woman behind the counter managed a tired smile and called me love. So pleasant enough


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> its in a pharmacy, which is a bit odd.  But they take your money and give you stamps in return.  Which was all I needed them to do, there was not much of a queue and the woman behind the counter managed a tired smile and called me love. So pleasant enough



Superdrug then


----------



## clandestino (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> its in a pharmacy, which is a bit odd. But they take your money and give you stamps in return. Which was all I needed them to do, there was not much of a queue and the woman behind the counter managed a tired smile and called me love. So pleasant enough


 
The post office used to be a separate shop to the general store - I think it was next door. But the two were merged when the PO was shut a few years ago.


----------



## Manter (Nov 1, 2012)

ianw said:


> The post office used to be a separate shop to the general store - I think it was next door. But the two were merged when the PO was shut a few years ago.


yeah, and the other one is a flower shop or something now, isn't it? Bel fiore? or am I making that up?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 1, 2012)

Been a while since I've been to that PO. Last time I was there, the old PO was just a boarded up shop. Be good if it's reopened as a florist.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> East Dulwich has the ones that look like changing room lockers. The ones in Bonnington Sq. have inevitably been taken over with plants, which makes them look a little less intrusive.


It would be nice if they could incorporate planters and stuff so it's not one big ugly metal grilled curvy box.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe someone will pretty it up with a bit of graffiti


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> yeah, and the other one is a flower shop or something now, isn't it? Bel fiore? or am I making that up?


It is Bel Fiore. The two old guys had the post office until it closed. The post office moved into the expanded pharmacy, just across the road is De Lietos bakery which was on South Lambeth road, they do good coffee at a good price and pasta dishes at lunchtime as well as really nice bread, Italian and English, cakes, fresh pizza and meats and cheeses


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone will pretty it up with a bit of graffiti


Talking of which, that unsightly mess of tagging/grafitti/'artwork' is still defacing the Angel.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe a new mural's called for


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 1, 2012)

From a mate's facebook...


> It seems that Lambeth council are on an eradicate the buskers mission, so in an attempt to be a thorn in their side it has been suggested that we have a busk on mass, a kind of busking bomb that informs the general public what is going on at the same time... if you visit Lambeth's own website they state that it is legal to busk anywhere in Lambeth without the need for a licence, anyone up for it?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe a new mural's called for


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 1, 2012)

From Hootananny...


> URGENT IMPORTANT NEWS 1.11.12: due to new licensing restrictions, there is going to be no entry to Hootananny after 11pm. Please please please make sure to arrive before then to be sure of getting in! We are hoping to get this lifted by next weekend but, for now, that's the crack...​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> From Hootananny...


 
Blimey

20 years ago, that's where everyone on the Hill went after the 11.00pm pubs shut


----------



## ajdown (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there an "electronics" shop anywhere in Brixton or the immediate surrounding area?  Need about half a dozen 3mm LED's, colour not important.  I know I can trek up to Maplin in town but I didn't want to waste a couple of hours on a round trip.  I know there's Ebay but they'll be a few days and given a choice I'd rather have them sooner if possible.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2012)

buzz lighting shop opposite lidl on acre lane


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Is there an "electronics" shop anywhere in Brixton or the immediate surrounding area?  Need about half a dozen 3mm LED's, colour not important.  I know I can trek up to Maplin in town but I didn't want to waste a couple of hours on a round trip.  I know there's Ebay but they'll be a few days and given a choice I'd rather have them sooner if possible.


Blissetts at the top of Brixton road. Bonkers family that own it, but a proper treasure trove of DIY-ness


----------



## peterkro (Nov 2, 2012)

Blissetts great as they are won't stock LED's


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> Blissetts at the top of Brixton road. Bonkers family that own it, but a proper treasure trove of DIY-ness


Which end is the top of Brixton Road?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Which end is the top of Brixton Road?


 
The most northerly end obviously, why would anyone describe the other end as the top ?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The most northerly end obviously, why would anyone describe the other end as the top ?


 
Well maybe if you were in the Kennington Forum you would


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The most northerly end obviously, why would anyone describe the other end as the top ?


The Brixton end then?
Yeah, must be as there's a hill that goes up there and up is north.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Brixton end then?
> Yeah, must be as there's a hill that goes up there and up is north.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Brixton end then?
> Yeah, must be as there's a hill that goes up there and up is north.


 
Brixton Road starts at the bottom of Brixton Hill so it's obviously south in your logic, and therefore the top/northerly end is in Kennington.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

Brixton Road is not a hill, but level. If up is north and down is south, then a flat road runs east or west. So is the shop on the east or west of Brixton?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


 
I like OU's thinking even if it is wrong


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> From Hootananny...


Where has that been posted?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Where has that been posted?


 
On their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/hootananny.brixton


----------



## ajdown (Nov 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> buzz lighting shop opposite lidl on acre lane


 
They seem to do LED lighting, not individual LED's.

Wondering if one of the 'disco equipment' type shops around Brixton might have a small stock of them?


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 2, 2012)

ajdown said:


> They seem to do LED lighting, not individual LED's.
> 
> Wondering if one of the 'disco equipment' type shops around Brixton might have a small stock of them?


How about ATASA on Clapham Road? The top end of Clapham Road.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a reasonable journey for me on a 333 - had a look and there's a picture inside the shop which shows lots of interesting little plastic tubs behind the counter, which may well hold little components like that.  Will give them a call later, thanks.

Been past there hundreds of times on a bus and never noticed them.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brixton Road is not a hill, but level


I think it's a gradual incline rising southward.


----------



## eroom (Nov 2, 2012)

ajdown said:


> That's a reasonable journey for me on a 333 - had a look and there's a picture inside the shop which shows lots of interesting little plastic tubs behind the counter, which may well hold little components like that. Will give them a call later, thanks.
> 
> Been past there hundreds of times on a bus and never noticed them.


 There's a small but decent electrical shop in Herne Hill, where Herne Hill (the road) meets Half Moon Lane. Pretty much opposite Pizza Express.

Can't promise it does LEDs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2012)

..an odd but pleasant post office....sounds divine....

was it peasent free?


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brixton Road is not a hill, but level. If up is north and down is south, then a flat road runs east or west. So is the shop on the east or west of Brixton?


Nearer the river. North is up in my world


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2012)

That's how Brixton looks inside my head. "Up" is up the hill.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That's how Brixton looks inside my head. "Up" is up the hill.


 
True dat. But when I'm north of the station I always think I'm going down to Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> How about ATASA on Clapham Road? The top end of Clapham Road.


Aargh not again!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> On their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/hootananny.brixton


Ah, it looks like it might be temporary:


> We are hoping to get this lifted by next weekend but, for now, that's the crack...


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That's how Brixton looks inside my head. "Up" is up the hill.


Towards Streatham???


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> Towards Streatham???


Yep. I know it's the wrong way round, it just sits that way in my mind.


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yep. I know it's the wrong way round, it just sits that way in my mind.


 how very odd you are


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

That's not odd at all. It's how I think of things too. I'm sure it's not uncommon. It's an instinctive thing.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

Up is up whether it's north or south.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That's how Brixton looks inside my head. "Up" is up the hill.


 


Orang Utan said:


> That's not odd at all. It's how I think of things too. I'm sure it's not uncommon. It's an instinctive thing.


 
You are both correct and everyone else (except me of course) is wrong


----------



## boohoo (Nov 2, 2012)

My sister wrote a lovely blog post about the Slade garden Adventure playground mural (that's park near the Crown and Anchor)

http://londonmuralpreservationsocie...ler-slade-gardens-adventure-playground-mural/


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Is there an actual campaign page to support the Hoot with their late license shenanigans?
I've seen a graphic, but it would be handy to see a page that I can Tweet.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 2, 2012)

Do we know why the restrictions have been put in place?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2012)

yeh I say going down to Brixton because I do have to literally go down - even though I'm heading north... also it's a kind of... going dahn.. as in "are you going dahn the pub tonight?" type down which doesn't necessarily mean a direction but more going to where the action is.... iyswim.  I don't know but I suspect it's a particularly sarf lahndahn expression...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Is there an actual campaign page to support the Hoot with their late license shenanigans?
> I've seen a graphic, but it would be handy to see a page that I can Tweet.





Chilavert said:


> Do we know why the restrictions have been put in place?


I'll find out more when I go down there later...


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone ever go to Vera Cruz Cafe at the bottom  of Brixton Hill? 
Haven't been in there for ages and it looks a bit more funky than the Phoenix for lunch.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

That's quite good.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Tell me that is real


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2012)

It's a photoshop.
The doors haven't been red for years.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The doors haven't been red for years.


*spoilsport


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2012)

Nothing like FACTS for crushing FUN. It's what I live for.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nothing like FACTS for crushing FUN. It's what I live for.


 
Talking of things 'you live for' I am after a mischief tech solution but no success so far. You know the beeping alert that tube doors make just as they are about to close. I would like this as an audio file that I can use on phone/tablet. The main reason is so I can make people run unnecessarily for tubes but I would also like it as a ring tone. I will buy you one pint if you have any success.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2012)

That shouldn't be too hard, but I don't think a phone would be loud enough to fool anyone.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That shouldn't be too hard, but I don't think a phone would be loud enough to fool anyone.


 






Already procured ^


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nothing like FACTS for crushing FUN. It's what I live for.


 
@Crispy

All night. Every night.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

Jumping Jack Frost is now following me on Twitter - ace 

He tells me he lives in Brixton. Junglist crew!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

what time are the brockwell park fireworks? i may scoot by on my bike later


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's a photoshop.
> The doors haven't been red for years.


Also that neon sign disappeared when they did the refurb


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what time are the brockwell park fireworks? i may scoot by on my bike later


8pm


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what time are the brockwell park fireworks? i may scoot by on my bike later


Details here:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/tonight...rks-displays-2012-full-details-and-timetable/

There's already music booming out of the park.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what time are the brockwell park fireworks? i may scoot by on my bike later


8pm, but get there early unless you want to be peering at them through the trees.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 8pm


 bah! ta!


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 2, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Do we know why the restrictions have been put in place?


Might have been caught up in plod's recent crackdown on licensed premises. There was a CPCG document boasting about how many places they'd visited.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 2, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Do we know why the restrictions have been put in place?


Might have been caught up in plod's recent crackdown on licensed premises. There was a CPCG document boasting about how many places they'd visited.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Is there an actual campaign page to support the Hoot with their late license shenanigans?
> I've seen a graphic, but it would be handy to see a page that I can Tweet.


There's a petition here:

www.ipetitions.com/petition/hootananny

It doesn't say _why_ their licence has been changed though. I'll try to find out later...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Details here:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/tonight...rks-displays-2012-full-details-and-timetable/
> 
> There's already music booming out of the park.


 oh wow - not just a fireworks display. and chucklehead!
is this a new thing?
i can only remember fireworks and a bonfire on previous Bonfire Nights
8pm is a little late for the fireworks mind


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 2, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Do we know why the restrictions have been put in place?


Might have been caught up in plod's recent crackdown on licensed premises. There was a CPCG document boasting about how many places they'd checked up on.

Edit: here it is http://content.met.police.uk/News/O...09744871/1257246745756?scope_id=1257246764163


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh wow - not just a fireworks display. and chucklehead!
> is this a new thing?
> i can only remember fireworks and a bonfire on previous Bonfire Nights
> 8pm is a little late for the fireworks mind


 
You can always bring your bike to ours. We're off there around 7. In which case you can also look for your camera and have one of our surplus red peppers for your thai green curry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

ooh i might do just that


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh i might do just that


 
Ok, let me know if you are coming so we know to wait. I think A and J will probably come past for us at 7. We have given the young man a big sleep this afternoon so he can enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> True dat. But when I'm north of the station I always think I'm going down to Brixton.


 
It took me about two years of living here to work out - on exiting the Tube - which direction central London was in.


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh wow - not just a fireworks display. and chucklehead!
> is this a new thing?
> i can only remember fireworks and a bonfire on previous Bonfire Nights
> 8pm is a little late for the fireworks mind


I am going to struggle to get there for 8. I seem to have misplaced a Northerner....


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yeh I say going down to Brixton because I do have to literally go down - even though I'm heading north... also it's a kind of... going dahn.. as in "are you going dahn the pub tonight?" type down which doesn't necessarily mean a direction but more going to where the action is.... iyswim.  I don't know but I suspect it's a particularly sarf lahndahn expression...


That's my problem then... I'm not a proper south Londoner, I'm an adopted one. One of those dreadful interlopers who are ruining the place (tho to be clear I do not have NHS-style specs, a jihadi beard or complicated hair so am officially *not* a hipster)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Ok, let me know if you are coming so we know to wait. I think A and J will probably come past for us at 7. We have given the young man a big sleep this afternoon so he can enjoy the spectacle.


I have a rare evening in by myself, so tempted just to stay in, but fuck it, I shall swing by at 6.45. It'll be good to see the little man enjoying the fireworks. Need to find that camera too!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a rare evening in by myself, so tempted just to stay in, but fuck it, I shall swing by at 6.45. It'll be good to see the little man enjoying the fireworks. Need to find that camera too!


 
Haven't even looked yet, your stuff needs some stuff around it moving before you can get to it.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> That's my problem then... I'm not a proper south Londoner, I'm an adopted one. One of those dreadful interlopers who are ruining the place (tho to be clear I do not have NHS-style specs, a jihadi beard or complicated hair so am officially *not* a hipster)


 
I have still not recovered from your claim, the other day, that Upper Tulse Hill is _down_ from lower Leander Rd when clearly it is up. To hell with compass convention, the world is a sphere!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I have still not recovered from your claim, the other day, that Upper Tulse Hill is _down_ from lower Leander Rd when clearly it is up. To hell with compass convention, the world is a sphere!


 
Well if you're going from Elm Park towards Tulse Hill via the estate, it's down and along

Hope that helps


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I have still not recovered from your claim, the other day, that Upper Tulse Hill is _down_ from lower Leander Rd when clearly it is up. To hell with compass convention, the world is a sphere!


I'm not famous for my navigational skills, to be fair....


----------



## leanderman (Nov 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well if you're going from Elm Park towards Tulse Hill via the estate, it's down and along
> 
> Hope that helps


 
I give up (or down)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I give up (or down)


 
Trust me.  I know these things


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

It was certainly a bit lively in Brixton tonight. Massive queues outside the Dog, excessively oiled Chucklehead-fulled peeps in the Albert, throngs of touts and scantily clad teens out for whatever was on at the Academy, and loads of well lubricated blokes pissing in any darkish corner they could find around town. 

I went to the Grosvenor for an old school singalong around the piano and it was ace.


----------



## Manter (Nov 3, 2012)

editor said:


> , throngs of touts and scantily clad teens out for whatever was on at the Academy,


 It was all all nighter- four tet and caribou- so it's still pretty messy in Brixton now.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> It was all all nighter- four tet and caribou- so it's still pretty messy in Brixton now.....



Good 1000th post Manter  

There were some very messy people in the Albert last night.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Already procured ^


 
I have one of these. Fun might be had


----------



## Manter (Nov 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good 1000th post Manter
> 
> There were some very messy people in the Albert last night.


Ooh, I didn't realise... How (very, very slightly) exciting


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 3, 2012)

editor said:


> It was certainly a bit lively in Brixton tonight. Massive queues outside the Dog, excessively oiled Chucklehead-fulled peeps in the Albert, throngs of touts and scantily clad teens out for whatever was on at the Academy, and loads of well lubricated blokes pissing in any darkish corner they could find around town.
> 
> I went to the Grosvenor for an old school singalong around the piano and it was ace.


 
Missed the sing round the piano but was there for folk session till about midnight. First time I'd been at that pub. Really good!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2012)

19sixtysix said:
			
		

> I have one of these. Fun might be had



I am sure U75 can source the beeps.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sitting opposite one of those retro SLR wankers. He's just put a new film in his Nikon. What next?  How do I drive him from our shores?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Anyone ever go to Vera Cruz Cafe at the bottom  of Brixton Hill?
> Haven't been in there for ages and it looks a bit more funky than the Phoenix for lunch.


I eat in there once or twice a week. Wouldn't call it funky but friendly relaxed and reliable. Coffee a bit meh since portuguese owner sold up (ages ago). I have to keep going because they eventually added my regular off menu order to their list.

The owner also runs the shop next door.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm sitting opposite one of those retro SLR wankers. He's just put a new film in his Nikon. What next?  How do I drive him from our shores?


Since when does using film (possibly learning how to use a camera properly) make you a wanker?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2012)

*hastily puts down camera and removes hands from pants*


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I eat in there once or twice a week. Wouldn't call it funky but friendly relaxed and reliable. Coffee a bit meh since portuguese owner sold up (ages ago). I have to keep going because they eventually added my regular off menu order to their list.
> 
> The owner also runs the shop next door.


 
Funky was the wrong word; I just like the layout and it's kinda dark. Bad news about the coffee; they used to do a good hit in there. Thanks for the info. Always keen on supporting long-running places.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm sitting opposite one of those retro SLR wankers. He's just put a new film in his Nikon. What next?  How do I drive him from our shores?


Smile. Introduce yourself to them. Explain to them why you have to use digital to be real Brixton. They will thank you.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Funky was the wrong word; I just like the layout and it's kinda dark. Bad news about the coffee; they used to do a good hit in there. Thanks for the info. Always keen on supporting long-running places.


The owner is a really good guy and extremely hardworking. He deserves support. I should add that I'm quite fussy about my coffee!


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Smile. Introduce yourself to them. Explain to them why you have to use digital to be real Brixton. They will thank you.


 
Sounds like a plan. But I'll have to go home to change first - I'm wearing a checked shirt.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 3, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm sitting opposite one of those retro SLR wankers. He's just put a new film in his Nikon. What next? How do I drive him from our shores?


if you were propa brixton you would have mugged it off him and you'd be swapping it for a ten bag by now
to hell in a handcart this place is going


----------



## fortyplus (Nov 3, 2012)

Villaaaage this morning was full of 20somethings carrying Brixton Square sales brochures, as if they'd been on a guided tour of the place and were now being shown the local colour. I'm all for hipsters if they stick their hands in their pockets but these fuckers didn't buy a thing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2012)

Rejoice!

Steve Reed is off to Croydon North. Goodbye and good riddance to him and his cooperative council sham.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2012)

So is Lee Jasper. Standing for MP for Respect.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> So is Lee Jasper. Standing for MP for Respect.


Jasper hasn't got a hope imo....16,000 Labour majority last time iirc. It's a shoe-in for Reed. And typical of the politics in this country - Reed has got no connection to Croydon but he'll just waltz into the seat. 

Interesting article here: http://insidecroydon.com/2012/11/02/reed-bends-with-the-wind-as-he-seeks-selection-in-croydon/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good 1000th post Manter
> 
> There were some very messy people in the Albert last night.


 
I went in there yesterday at a civilised hour so didn't see any mess.  It was all very genteel


----------



## nagapie (Nov 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Interesting article here: http://insidecroydon.com/2012/11/02/reed-bends-with-the-wind-as-he-seeks-selection-in-croydon/


 
Damn, I thought from your first post it was a done deal but it seems that Croydon North may not want him either!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Damn, I thought from your first post it was a done deal but it seems that Croydon North may not want him either!


 
love the opening sentence of that article... 

I have never read anything positive about Steve Reed anywhere or heard anyone say anything positive about him... how is he getting votes at all?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> love the opening sentence of that article...
> 
> I have never read anything positive about Steve Reed anywhere or heard anyone say anything positive about him... how is he getting votes at all?


 
Hopefully you've never seen the horsetrading that goes on within the Labour Party and the Unions first hand. It's an ugly sight.
I see my old Union, USDAW, backed him. I've seen first hand how that kind of "decision" gets made.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hopefully you've never seen the horsetrading that goes on within the Labour Party and the Unions first hand. It's an ugly sight.
> I see my old Union, USDAW, backed him. I've seen first hand how that kind of "decision" gets made.


 
no... no experience of that.  I briefly dabbled in university politics from the sidelines and saw how it worked there - quite quite amazing actually and not at all how I imagine most people believe these things work.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> no... no experience of that. I briefly dabbled in university politics from the sidelines and saw how it worked there - quite quite amazing actually and not at all how I imagine most people believe these things work.


 
Pretty similar in many respects actually. Those who believe in themselves invariably wise above those who believe in the cause.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw the Crystal palace firework show go off an hour or so ago. Looked pretty good!

(*but not as good as ours, natch)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2012)

I feel really sorry for any tourists over here who might have decided to go to a fireworks display and used the Visit London website 

http://www.visitlondon.com/tag/bonfire-night


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

Bit rubbish that the penny for the guy custom has vanished now. And bonfires too. There's fuck all bonfires around any more. They used to have a grand one at Brockwell park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2012)

When I was young, we used to go to a huge one in a farm where there was bonfires, fireworks and jacket spuds

You'd probably not even be allowed to sell jacket spuds now in case someone burnt their fingers


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Bit rubbish that the penny for the guy custom has vanished now. And bonfires too. There's fuck all bonfires around any more. They used to have a grand one at Brockwell park.


 
Yeah trick or treat has really taken over at this time of year. Bonfires are ace.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Bit rubbish that the penny for the guy custom has vanished now. And bonfires too. There's fuck all bonfires around any more. They used to have a grand one at Brockwell park.


Just on my way back from the one in Edenbridge where they burned an effigy of Lance Armstrong wearing a Jim'll Fix It! badge. Good fireworks ( but not a patch on Brockwell, of course).


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got back and came past Bellefield road (sp?) as a party finished.... Amazing Nigerian tribal dress in acid orange and lemon.... Think it must have been a wedding- they looked incredible


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I feel really sorry for any tourists over here who might have decided to go to a fireworks display and used the Visit London website
> 
> http://www.visitlondon.com/tag/bonfire-night


'Coming soon'......


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

It's a little bit depressing how parts of central Brixton look indistinguishable from Clapham in the early hours


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a little bit depressing how parts of central Brixton look indistinguishable from Clapham in the early hours


You reckon? Just drove through clapham north and central Brixton. Former: hammered rugger bugger in gutter, three v v hot and very almost dressed teenagers arguing outside the tube. Otherwise deserted. Latter: Nigerian wedding, (I think), couple by the town hall where she may have been a he, couple walking down tulse hill hand in hand stopping to snog every two steps. Think we are still the eccentric end....


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> You reckon?


Absolutely. The scene down Coldharbour Lane was all scantily clad young girls on impossibly high heels tottering about, blokes pissing wherever they felt like it, loud confident types shouting at each other in the middle of the street, booze casualties being sick on the floor, and the inevitable "you want a fight?" face offs from pitifully drunk dickheads.


----------



## Winot (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Absolutely. The scene down Coldharbour Lane was all scantily clad young girls on impossibly high heels tottering about, blokes pissing wherever they felt like it, loud confident types shouting at each other in the middle of the street, booze casualties being sick on the floor, and the inevitable "you want a fight?" face offs from pitifully drunk dickheads.



Sounds like my home town and the sort of behaviour I haven't seen in the 17 years I've been in Brixton. Sad if it's going that way.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2012)

oh dear... that doesn't sound good...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a little bit depressing how parts of central Brixton look indistinguishable from Clapham in the early hours


 
Having been to Clapham Common, Clapham Junction anf Granville Arcade yesterday, I can confirm


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having been to Clapham Common, Clapham Junction anf Granville Arcade yesterday, I can confirm


The rahs must have given up by the time I was on my way back. Lightweights


----------



## ajdown (Nov 4, 2012)

Wife's coming back from Chichester this afternoon.

Chichester - Brixton via London Victoria £27.90
Chichester to London Victoria £15.90
London Victoria via Brixton £2.80

So how come it's a tenner cheaper?  Of course it'll be cheaper for her as she only needs a ticket to boundary 2, plus the Gold Card discount... just interesting what a mess the ticketing options are.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Wife's coming back from Chichester this afternoon.
> 
> Chichester - Brixton via London Victoria £27.90
> Chichester to London Victoria £15.90
> ...



It is not a tenner cheaper


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Worked at The Albert yesterday. Was very busy in the day, only two of us working. Someone clicked their fingers at me  wanting their glasses cleared


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Worked at The Albert yesterday. Was very busy in the day, only two of us working. Someone clicked their fingers at me  wanting their glasses cleared


I hope you rammed the glasses in his fucking ignorant face, debagged him, set fire to his trousers and kicked him into the street covered in boiling chip fat.

OK, that might have been a little bit over the top. Perhaps a stern telling off may have been more in order.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if a local pub is staying open for the US election? The Sun and Doves, RIP, had one last time around.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Damarr said:


> Does anyone know if a local pub is staying open for the US election? The Sun and Doves, RIP, had one last time around.


The Ritzy did a themed night in 2008 but didn't stay open that late.







US Election night 2008 | urban75 blog


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I hope you rammed the glasses in his fucking ignorant face, debagged him, set fire to his trousers and kicked him into the street covered in boiling chip fat.
> 
> OK, that might have been a little bit over the top. Perhaps a stern telling off may have been more in order.



It was actually a table of ladies. I wish I had delivered a cutting and witty retort but words failed me. I did tell them to leave though


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 4, 2012)

oO


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I saw the Crystal palace firework show go off an hour or so ago. Looked pretty good!
> 
> (*but not as good as ours, natch)


 
It would seem you didn't.  My sister says they've not been on yet


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It would seem you didn't.  My sister says they've not been on yet


Ed is hallucinating fireworks. Should we be concerned???


----------



## ajdown (Nov 4, 2012)

Easy to get confused, there's enough of the bloody things being set off in all directions at all times of the day and night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ed is hallucinating fireworks. Should we be concerned???


 
Probably recovering from fireworks and pub session from the night before


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It would seem you didn't. My sister says they've not been on yet


Well, I saw a very large firework display going off in that area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, I saw a very large firework display going off in that area.


 
Well you can watch another one tomorrow then

http://www.crystalpalacefireworks.co.uk/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2012)

Bromley maybe?

*Saturday 3rd November 2012*
Barnes 
Battersea Park 
Beckenham 
Bexleyheath - Danson Park 
Blackheath 
Bromley - Norman Park 
Carshalton 
Chislehurst 
Ealing 
Enfield Town 
Epsom 
Kempton Park Leeds Castle 
Legoland Windsor 
Morden Park 
Ravenscourt Park 
Romford 
Southgate 
Waltham Abbey - Royal Gunpowder Mills


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, I saw a very large firework display going off in that area.


 
not the one in Dulwich maybe?  From your balcony it might seem that way?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 4, 2012)

dafuq has been going on along New Park Road for the last 30 minutes or so?  Massive crowd of people all over the place, 3 cop cars arrive with lights flashing, now finally car loads of people are leaving (having made loads of noise) but plod still there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2012)

ajdown said:


> dafuq has been going on along New Park Road for the last 30 minutes or so? Massive crowd of people all over the place, 3 cop cars arrive with lights flashing, now finally car loads of people are leaving (having made loads of noise) but plod still there.


 
Kanda having a leaving party?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone in the Albert (out of towners ) on Saturday asked me where to go and eat in the Village. I really could not think what to tell them.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Someone in the Albert (out of towners ) on Saturday asked me where to go and eat in the Village. I really could not think what to tell them.


I would have suggested the Phoenix in the west Village (extended).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

there's loads of places worth eating in. is that why you were stumped?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I would have suggested the Phoenix in the west Village (extended).


 


Orang Utan said:


> there's loads of places worth eating in. is that why you were stumped?


 
Maybe? I ummed and erred a bit and told them to try El Panzon if they like burritos


----------



## Kanda (Nov 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Kanda having a leaving party?


 
I headed upstairs at about 10:30 and missed all this...


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I would have suggested the Phoenix in the west Village (extended).


 
That's in the Harbour Quarter, also known as Brixton Marina.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2012)

They've finally painted over all that shit that was defacing the Angel pub.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2012)

editor said:


> They've finally painted over all that shit that was defacing the Angel pub.


I give it 48 hours before it gets tagged again.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I give it 48 hours before it gets tagged again.....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2012)

there's a new art gallery on Atlantic Road between the Dogstar and the Lounge....called "Knight Webb". 

It's only small, but the few pieces in there looked interesting. Open 12-7pm Thurs - Sun.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 5, 2012)

Just had the best bread in my entire life outside Wild Caper. They are closed every Monday and the space in front is taken up by Bread Bread, a bakery in Loughborough Junction. They had a free tasting. Despite the frightening prices I defy you not to buy some if you try it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2012)

i will be able to resist if it costs more than £2 a loaf


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

They were closing up one day and gave me a big bag of bread. It really is good, very very good.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i will be able to resist if it costs more than £2 a loaf


 
We shall see.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2012)

I walked past it earlier. I'm off wheat at the moment but when I saw their Rye bread was £3.50 I shifted on quickly. I should have stopped and got some free stuff though.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I give it 48 hours before it gets tagged again.....


It's been painted in a rather smart grey/black colour scheme. Looks much nicer now.

Sure comes too something when a pub looks better when it's boarded up than when it was being used for (guffaw) 'community' use.

In other news, the Ritzy cafe is well busy inside tonight, as plummeting temperatures have put an end to the al fresco drinking area outside.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 5, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Just had the best bread in my entire life outside Wild Caper. They are closed every Monday and the space in front is taken up by Bread Bread, a bakery in Loughborough Junction. They had a free tasting. Despite the frightening prices I defy you not to buy some if you try it.


 
is bread bread not the same ownership as Wild Caper?


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> is bread bread not the same ownership as Wild Caper?


Looks like the same bread. Wild Caper do fantastic bread but I can only afford the day old stuff.


----------



## Manter (Nov 5, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Just had the best bread in my entire life outside Wild Caper. They are closed every Monday and the space in front is taken up by Bread Bread, a bakery in Loughborough Junction. They had a free tasting. Despite the frightening prices I defy you not to buy some if you try it.


You're right, it is fabulous.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks like the same bread. Wild Caper do fantastic bread but I can only afford the day old stuff.


I'm not sure. Wild Caper used to share Franco Manca's bakery. But Bridget has recently sold her stake in Wild Caper. So I don't know whether Bread Bread is new-ish to the Wild Caper range.  The loaf I bought today was new to me - but I've never bought bread from Wild Caper, although I have had end of day freebies.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 5, 2012)

'Bread Bread' is Bridgets own passionate project about all things........ bread.

http://www.breadbread.co.uk/index.html


----------



## leanderman (Nov 5, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm not sure. Wild Caper used to share Franco Manca's bakery. But Bridget has recently sold her stake in Wild Caper. So I don't know whether Bread Bread is new-ish to the Wild Caper range. The loaf I bought today was new to me - but I've never bought bread from Wild Caper, although I have had end of day freebies.


 
It's all very complicated ... because isn't she married to Franco Manca guy, who also has a stake in Bukowski?

They have a lock on Market Row - but I am not complaining.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> 'Bread Bread' is Bridgets own passionate project about all things........ bread.
> 
> http://www.breadbread.co.uk/index.html


 
Doesn't that mean they're stitching up the new owners if they're selling bread right outside Wild Caper? I looked at the link, sadly the best cakes they used to make are now longer at Wild Caper or on the Breadbread website list.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 6, 2012)

Getting back to Value Brixton, I had eight band members to feed as cheaply as possible tonight; between Pizza Ring and Adams Bakery I got eight 7" double pepperoni pizzas and eight strong proper coffees for £24. SW2


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 6, 2012)

Lambeth "thinking about" two year council tax freeze.

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...onsider-historic-two-year-council-tax-freeze/

Marvel at the 'good news' press release you can put out without actually doing anything.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Getting back to Value Brixton, I had eight band members to feed as cheaply as possible tonight; between Pizza Ring and Adams Bakery I got eight 7" double pepperoni pizzas and eight strong proper coffees for £24. SW2


 
Pizza Ring are actually pretty good. 
I usually get the Garlic Meat Lover Pizza.
They also deliver cigarettes


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Pizza Ring are actually pretty good.
> I usually get the Garlic Meat Lover Pizza.
> They also deliver cigarettes


 
Yeah it's not bad at all. I rarely eat pizza these days but when I order one for myself I always get the thin crust. When I'm trying to feed people on the cheap I just get the default deep pan which I find a bit full-on in the stodge stakes.

Do they deliver 24 hrs?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

Lasagne in the Phoenix pic?



Onket said:


> Probably.


@Onket


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Do they deliver 24 hrs?


 
I don't think the Brixton area has a single 24 hour pizza shack


----------



## Greebo (Nov 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I don't think the Brixton area has a single 24 hour pizza shack


I have a dream...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I have a dream...


 
I still think that a _decent_ chippy or a _decent_ kebab place in the centre would clear up.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2012)

A decent kebab place would make a killing. I do not for the life of me understand why there are none.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> A decent kebab place would make a killing. I do not for the life of me understand why there are none.


 
Yup.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 6, 2012)

There's kebab wars down at Brixton Water Lane/Tulse Hill corner mind. Long term mainstay Olympic has now been joined in chilli sauce battle by the Chick King, fresh from its successful fish and chips takeover, now rebranded and refitted as the 'Best Kebab'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

tarannau said:
			
		

> There's kebab wars down at Brixton Water Lane/Tulse Hill corner mind. Long term mainstay Olympic has now been joined in chilli sauce battle by the Chick King, fresh from its successful fish and chips takeover, now rebranded and refitted as the 'Best Kebab'



I tried to like Olympic but it was too much of a struggle. Really liked the Chick King a lot but not tried their kebabs yet. Any good?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks flash, but haven't staggered home with a kebab from there yet. It's quite a glitsy refit if the truth be told, with the serving counter now on the left hand side of the shop rather than facing you. Same (likeable) main crew by the look of it.

Quite like George and his Olympic standard memory, but it's hardly foodie a destination spot


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Looks flash, but haven't staggered home with a kebab from there yet. It's quite a glitsy refit if the truth be told, with the serving counter now on the left hand side of the shop rather than facing you. Same (likeable) main crew by the look of it.
> 
> Quite like George and his Olympic standard memory, but it's hardly foodie a destination spot



I have popped in to speak to the guys that run it as we got on well. It is a bit garish but I bet they do well. 

George was fine. He just served me up a bit too much crap, or had run out or things and I lost my will.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 6, 2012)

A friend of mine raves about Olympic Kebab but it isn't anything that special in my opinion. I haven't tried Beat Kebab but I'm suspicious of places that do fish and chips AND kebabs; best to focus on one cuisine imo.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

It was a kebab that finally pushed me into turning veggie. Or, rather, the taste in my mouth in the morning.

(((shudder)))


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> A friend of mine raves about Olympic Kebab but it isn't anything that special in my opinion. I haven't tried Beat Kebab but I'm suspicious of places that do fish and chips AND kebabs; best to focus on one cuisine imo.



Beat Kebab by Dr Dre?


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Beat Kebab by Dr Dre?


Ha! Best obviously.....

Might investigate opening a kebab place in the villaaaaaage.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It was a kebab that finally pushed me into turning veggie. Or, rather, the taste in my mouth in the morning.
> 
> (((shudder)))



A good kebab is very very good. However a bad kebab can be a hellish thing. One thing I always found is brushing your teeth before bed will help


----------



## Manter (Nov 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A good kebab is very very good. However a bad kebab can be a hellish thing. One thing I always found is brushing your teeth before bed will help


I always assumed that the taste in your mouth was because you had got so horribly drunk that a kebab seemed a good idea....


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A good kebab is very very good. However a bad kebab can be a hellish thing. One thing I always found is brushing your teeth before bed will help


This really is excellent advice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

Distinct lack of news, rumour or general chat today  
@Onket

I may have a pint later. Not much else to tell really...


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> A friend of mine raves about Olympic Kebab but it isn't anything that special in my opinion. I haven't tried Beat Kebab but I'm suspicious of places that do fish and chips AND kebabs; best to focus on one cuisine imo.


 
I have not been there since the refit but their fish and chips, while not being the best, was really quite good in the past.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the fellas that run Best Kebab


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I like the fellas that run Best Kebab


 
They are really bloody nice aren't they 

He always use to give me free chips while I was waiting for my fish to fry but sooo many it was nearly a small portion


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah, they're never that nice to me  but still dead nice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I like the fellas that run Best Kebab


 
They are really nice.
Big portions of chips too.

I miss them, our new 'local' is Chris's Fish Bar on Loughborough Road which is awful


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2012)

they were always lovely to me and gaijinboy - especially when I was up the duff....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

Did you get free chips?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

I got free chips, almost every time. 
The portions were huge though so half a small chips was usually my lot. 
When you get a portion to eat as well it was a killer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe they thought I was too fat already


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe they thought I was too fat already


 
With the size of me going in, I thought they were trying to fatten me up even more 

I think the free chips come when you talk a lot. We used to go in just to say hello even when not getting food


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2012)

no I didn't -but to be honest, I very rarely went there myself. It was gaijinboy's eaterie of choice on his way home from football/pub.. he got so friendly with them, he took me in to introduce me and after that they'd always wave at me as I passed, or come out for a chat or I'd go in to say hi. I did go a few times to get chips for myself or on an errand for gaijinboy but I don't recall getting free chips...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

glad it's not just me  I still like them though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

They do (did?) a spatchcock chicken too but I never tried it 

@Onket


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> glad it's not just me  I still like them though


 
probably intimidated by our beauty biddly... I expect after we leave they pace the floor quietly sobbing... "why oh why didn't we give her free chips... whhhhhhyyyyyyyyy?"


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

That is definitely it!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2012)

and then kittyp would walk in and they'd say... "let us not make the same mistake again!"... "this beauty SHALL have free chips!"


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> and then kittyp would walk in and they'd say... "let us not make the same mistake again!"... "this beauty SHALL have free chips!"


 
 thank you


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2012)

timing! All down to bloody timing!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2012)

it's the only sensible explanation.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2012)

There's some filming going on in Valentia Place with two rather splendid 1980s police cars parked on the road, and some retro posters on the Angel, including a fine NUM one.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2012)

Just had a good long walk from Clapham Park down Ferndale and over to Landor Rd, ending at the Academy. Reminded me why I so prefer Brixton to Clapham.

Oh, and had lunch at Cafe Italia opposite San Marino, big portions of tasty food for not much money and a nice strong black coffee (Americano) for 1.20, what's not to like?


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2012)

Love it!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-goes-back-to-the-1980s-for-film-set-in-valentia-place/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

ah, i saw a coal not dole poster on the angel yesterday as i whizzed past on my bike and was rather confuzzled by it. i guess it's part of the set dressing?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2012)

i used to love those Rover V8's. mate of mines brother had one and i thought it was the best thing ever


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I miss them, our new 'local' is Chris's Fish Bar on Loughborough Road which is awful



Oh boo! They used be alright when i lived there. Not amazing but alright. They used to give us loads of extra chips as well 

Have you tried the fish shop on the other side of the park. Remember that being fairly decent.

I *really* want fish and chips now!


----------



## ajdown (Nov 7, 2012)

All well and good setting everything up for the 80's but I wonder how they'll get around 30 years too new trains thundering over the top of them... or a bit of computer jiggery/careful timing?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 7, 2012)

editor said:


> There's some filming going on in Valentia Place with two rather splendid 1980s police cars parked on the road, and some retro posters on the Angel, including a fine NUM one.


 
The market traders were complaining about losing there parking space this morning due to filming. 

Pity the old scrap merchant has gone from Valentia place. That was really late 70s early 80s.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2012)

Went for a really lovely dinner tonight in the Valentia Place arches with the folks putting on an art project based around the market.

It was really interesting and unlike some 'community' art schemes, they'd actually bothered to invite locals.

I'll post more about it later...


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Oh boo! They used be alright when i lived there. Not amazing but alright. They used to give us loads of extra chips as well
> 
> Have you tried the fish shop on the other side of the park. Remember that being fairly decent.
> 
> I *really* want fish and chips now!


is that the one just down from the spar with the seriously dodgy wooden decor?  pretty good (though why don't they serve patties down south?)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 7, 2012)

Manter said:


> is that the one just down from the spar with the seriously dodgy wooden decor?  pretty good (though why don't they serve patties down south?)



Not sure about the spar, dodgy woodeness sounds familiar though... its between the park and the mini sports centre... sound like the same one?


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Not sure about the spar, dodgy woodeness sounds familiar though... its between the park and the mini sports centre... sound like the same one?


yes- you can eat in, as well as get take out?  the various exiled Northerners say it is the best F&C in London.  Apparently there is one off Marylebone high street that is even better, but you need a mortgage to eat there.  Tho IIRC the Herne hill one isn't cheap.  Nice though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 7, 2012)

Manter said:


> yes- you can eat in, as well as get take out?  the various exiled Northerners say it is the best F&C in London.  Apparently there is one off Marylebone high street that is even better, but you need a mortgage to eat there.  Tho IIRC the Herne hill one isn't cheap.  Nice though



Oh no not ollies... the one I'm talking about is on the Camberwell/Brixton border


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Oh no not ollies... the one I'm talking about is on the Camberwell/Brixton border


no idea then.  If we are anywhere near there I get frog marched to the wooden one


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Oh no not ollies... the one I'm talking about is on the Camberwell/Brixton border


On Coldharbour lane?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2012)

As a northerner I feel I must comment on Ollie's. Not keen. Pricey. Rubbish chips. Acceptable but not outstanding batter. Good fish. 
Yet to have a decent F&C in London after 18 years


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> As a northerner I feel I must comment on Ollie's. Not keen. Pricey. Rubbish chips. Acceptable but not outstanding batter. Good fish.
> Yet to have a decent F&C in London after 18 years


I will tell the Hull boys.  They may want to have a word.  Especially if I mention Leeds


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 8, 2012)

My nan used to live on the estate at the top of Denmark Hill and there was a good fish and chip shop about 5 minutes walk away towards Herne Hill (the road is Herne Hill there iirc). I remember going in with my Dad and all the fish being cooked to order.

I haven't been there for years though so may no longer exist.


----------



## Thaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it M&M Fish Bar? A little place at the corner of Camberwell Station Road/Lilford Road


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 8, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Is it M&M Fish Bar? A little place at the corner of Camberwell Station Road/Lilford Road


Me? Streetview tells me it's the Herne Hill fish bar (so the opposite direction from Camberwell I think).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

that's just a standard chippie - nowt special about it


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

Market House (aka Living Bah!) has started doing lunchtime toasties that do look rather nice. They throw in free coffee and wi-fi so I night just give them a go.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 8, 2012)

editor said:


> There's some filming going on in Valentia Place with two rather splendid 1980s police cars parked on the road, and some retro posters on the Angel, including a fine NUM one.


 
I noted that the other day there was a COLE NOT DOAL poster on the Angel and thought it was probably for some sort of retro 80s chic club for posh kids.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> I noted that the other day there was a COLE NOT DOAL poster on the Angel and thought it was probably for some sort of retro 80s chic club for posh kids.


That would be the cue for:


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> As a northerner I feel I must comment on Ollie's. Not keen. Pricey. Rubbish chips. Acceptable but not outstanding batter. Good fish.
> Yet to have a decent F&C in London after 18 years


 
I've never had a decent one in the UK in 15 years. England's got a lot of cool features, but the food is generally shit. Unless you're loaded.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I miss them, our new 'local' is Chris's Fish Bar on Loughborough Road which is awful


I used to go there a bit....decent-ish chips but the fish was never brilliant. The other stuff (chicken, sausages, fishcakes) always looked pretty ropey. I knew the guy though so used to get MASSIVE portions of chips.



DrunkPushkin said:


> Is it M&M Fish Bar? A little place at the corner of Camberwell Station Road/Lilford Road


 
Yep, the other one near you Badgers is M&M fish bar on Denmark Road which I think is alright. Only a tiny operation but quite nice - you can get some chips and nip across the road to sit in the park.

I tried the one at the top of Brixton Hill the other day for the first time - chips were a bit undercooked (sacrilege!) fish was ok but batter a little greasy.

I think Olleys is good, if a little expensive. Their chips are really good, although they're not particularly 'traditional' chips. Selection of fish is fantastic.

There's a really good sit-down & take away chippy in Tottenham Street just behind Goodge Street station: http://www.gigsfishandchips.com You can get a beer/wine etc there as well. But my fave is the Laughing Halibut in Strutton Ground, Victoria - excellent that place.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yet to have a decent F&C in London after 18 years




((((OU))))


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> My nan used to live on the estate at the top of Denmark Hill and there was a good fish and chip shop about 5 minutes walk away towards Herne Hill (the road is Herne Hill there iirc). I remember going in with my Dad and all the fish being cooked to order.
> 
> I haven't been there for years though so may no longer exist.


I'm pretty sure that one on Herne Hill in that row of shops is still there - I went in about a year ago. There's also a decent one along Half Moon Lane, sort of halfway between Herne Hill and North Dulwich station.

(BTW, this is my specialist subject....can anyone tell? !!  )


----------



## madolesance (Nov 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm pretty sure that one on Herne Hill in that row of shops is still there - I went in about a year ago. There's also a decent one along Half Moon Lane, sort of halfway between Herne Hill and North Dulwich station.
> 
> (BTW, this is my specialist subject....can anyone tell? !!  )


 
It's called Ken's. Not a huge selection but the fish and chips he does are very good.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

That's it - Ken's fish bar


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep Ken's is loads better than Olley's


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

gabi said:


> I've never had a decent one in the UK in 15 years. England's got a lot of cool features, but the food is generally shit. Unless you're loaded.


you need to go to the coast. or up north.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Yep Ken's is loads better than Olley's


it's cheaper and their batter is much better, but they fail with chips.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2012)

I like their chips. Olley's chips are horrible imo, only good thing about there is mushy pea fritters.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

I feel a Review of Chippies in the Brixton Area coming on....


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I feel a Review of Chippies in the Brixton Area coming on....


 
If you do it can you put it in a forum I don't read as I'm supposed to be on a diet.  Philosophy or photography would be fine.  Ta


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> you need to go to the coast. or up north.


On the coast up north. There are towns that have nothing at all to recommend them on the NE coast but I'll go there for F&C


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

Mrs Hatter wants to go to the cinema tonight - the Ritzy is fucking £10.50 a ticket now and £1.60 booking fee!


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

By coincidence, I popped in the Albert and there was some people asking where they could get a sit down fish and chips in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

Manter said:


> On the coast up north. There are towns that have nothing at all to recommend them on the NE coast but I'll go there for F&C


skegness!


----------



## Winot (Nov 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Mrs Hatter wants to go to the cinema tonight - the Ritzy is fucking £10.50 a ticket now and £1.60 booking fee!



It's worth considering joining - no booking fee and iirc 6 free tickets if you join as a couple (which almost covers the joining fee).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> It's worth considering joining - no booking fee and iirc 6 free tickets if you join as a couple (which almost covers the joining fee).


how much is membership?


----------



## Winot (Nov 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> how much is membership?




LMGTFY:
http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/Picturehouse_Membership/


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> LMGTFY:
> http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/Picturehouse_Membership/


Might be easier just to say:


*Individual **Membership*​*(3 Free tickets)*​*Standard*​*£36.00*​*Concession*​*£30.00*​​​*Joint **Membership*​*(6 Free tickets)*​*Standard*​*£67.00*​*Concession*​*£55.00*​​


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 8, 2012)

You end up in a constant fight with the Ritzy over membership cards though - and the number of free tickets remaining. My membership this year, started off with 6, I then immediately used four, and was told that I had minus 4 left. Which then went up to 7 somehow. That place is baffling.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 8, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> You end up in a constant fight with the Ritzy over membership cards though - and the number of free tickets remaining. My membership this year, started off with 6, I then immediately used four, and was told that I had minus 4 left. Which then went up to 7 somehow. That place is baffling.


I took out joint membership but somehow they shacked me up with a lass in SW12 and loss my gf's details.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> It's worth considering joining - no booking fee and iirc 6 free tickets if you join as a couple (which almost covers the joining fee).


You forgot to mention £2 off all tickets. So in Brixton Hatter's case his bill is £16.50 instead of £22.60. And 10% off food and drink. Plus the occasional free preview of a film ages before it's released.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I took out joint membership but somehow they shacked me up with a lass in SW12 and loss my gf's details.


 
Yeah yeah 

They did that with me and my bloke when we were members too


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Two more weeks? Lordy
> 
> Hopefully they'll sort out that stretch half way down the street that has smelt of gas for decades.


 
2 more weeks? Bolarx. The temporary lights are right outside our bedroom - Idling buses are pretty loud in the middle of the night when they're outside your window for minutes at a time...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Email from Steve 



> Dear Badgers
> 
> Thank you for your email about Shelter’s ‘Evict Rogue Landlords’ campaign. This is a campaign that we support in Lambeth and we welcome the continued lobbying of central government and calls for new guidance.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

Some photos from around town last night.
http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-thurs...our-lane-brixton-albert-414-dogstar-and-more/


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I feel a Review of Chippies in the Brixton Area coming on....


 
Have you ever been to Claylands Fish before? We were recommended this by someone (@Onket I think) a while back and had really good (and cheap) fish and chips there. It is really easy to miss if you don't know it is there, but well worth going out your way for. I hope they are still open.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have you ever been to Claylands Fish before? We were recommended this by someone (@Onket I think) a while back and had really good (and cheap) fish and chips there. It is really easy to miss if you don't know it is there, but well worth going out your way for. I hope they are still open.


your photo change is distressing me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Manter said:


> your photo change is distressing me


 
It is tough love


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is tough love


 


it looks like maggots on my phone browser


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone tried this delicious new snack? Available at the House of Bottles on Coldharbour Lane for a quid. Packing 23g of halal goodness and no artificial ingredients to speak of


----------



## Greebo (Nov 9, 2012)

Manter said:


> it looks like maggots on my phone browser


If it's any consolation it's a plateful of "macaroni cheese" which, according to most urbanites in their right minds, was done wrongly.


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone tried this delicious new snack? Available at the House of Bottles on Coldharbour Lane for a quid. Packing 23g of halal goodness and no artificial ingredients to speak of


When terminology gets all un-specific about WHAT meat, it's time to back away from any snack.... (P.s. pls can we have non-maggoty photo reinstated?. Pretty please??!)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2012)

@Editor 

Myatts Fields Park today...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 10, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Yep Ken's is loads better than Olley's


 
We used to live just by Ken's - it's OK but personally I'd recommend the one at the top of Herne Hill.


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a spectacular hangover, and fish m&s chips would proper sort me out. But really not sure I can make it that far :-(

May try and bribe the northerner to do a food run. Or just look at Badgers' photo so I'm not hungry any more....


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> I have a spectacular hangover, and fish m&s chips would proper sort me out. But really not sure I can make it that far :-( <snip>


I recommend toffee popcorn in milk.


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I recommend toffee popcorn in milk.


I don't think I have any milk. And I definitely don't have toffee popcorn. And I think tesco may just about push me over the edge right now...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> I don't think I have any milk. And I definitely don't have toffee popcorn. And I think tesco may just about push me over the edge right now...


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

Greebo said:


>


In the fridge I have two bottles of champagne, 8 bottles of wine, tonic water, four kinds of jam, a jar of lemon curd and nine assorted pieces of citrus fruit. 

None of that is going to do much for my hangover :-(


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 10, 2012)

You shouldn't really keep champagne in the fridge for more than a couple of days. It loses its fizz. You might as well just drink it all now. That'll sort you out.


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> In the fridge I have two bottles of champagne, 8 bottles of wine, tonic water, four kinds of jam, a jar of lemon curd and nine assorted pieces of citrus fruit.
> 
> None of that is going to do much for my hangover :-(



Don't you remember the trouble you got into the last time you mentioned champagne?


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

Winot said:


> Don't you remember the trouble you got into the last time you mentioned champagne?


Glutton for punishment....


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> In the fridge I have two bottles of champagne, 8 bottles of wine, tonic water, four kinds of jam, a jar of lemon curd and nine assorted pieces of citrus fruit.
> 
> None of that is going to do much for my hangover :-(



my kind of fridge.


----------



## ash (Nov 11, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> I noted that the other day there was a COLE NOT DOAL poster on the Angel and thought it was probably for some sort of retro 80s chic club for posh kids.





editor said:


> There's some filming going on in Valentia Place with two rather splendid 1980s police cars parked on the road, and some retro posters on the Angel, including a fine NUM one.



I saw one of those 'spastic' society collecting boxes in the form of a boy wearing calipers outside the fish stall on Atlantic rd on Sat. Must have been for the same film


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 11, 2012)

i want one of them for the garden.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh dear- http://www.hellobrixton.com/

Their home page seems to suggest Brixton is in Algeria


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Oh dear- http://www.hellobrixton.com/
> 
> Their home page seems to suggest Brixton is in Algeria


Weather would be better if it was...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We used to live just by Ken's - it's OK but personally I'd recommend the one at the top of Herne Hill.


oh, i thought that was ken's!  that's the one i was dissing, not ken's!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Oh dear- http://www.hellobrixton.com/


"Inbox me to apply"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i thought that was ken's!  that's the one i was dissing, not ken's!


 
Ken's is the one half way down Half Moon Lane.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2012)

Am confused. Which chippie is the best. And exactly where?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

Midgeley's or Bryan's in Leeds


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

the Golden Haddock, Withernsea


----------



## leanderman (Nov 11, 2012)

Next time I am in Yorkshire ... but which Herne Hill chippie?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Next time I am in Yorkshire ... but which Herne Hill chippie?


none of them


----------



## Winot (Nov 11, 2012)

ash said:


> I saw one of those 'spastic' society collecting boxes in the form of a boy wearing calipers outside the fish stall on Atlantic rd on Sat. Must have been for the same film



That's been there for years! Ask one of the LS Mash boys about it next time you're passing - there's a back story iirc.


----------



## ash (Nov 11, 2012)

Winot said:


> That's been there for years! Ask one of the LS Mash boys about it next time you're passing - there's a back story iirc.


Really I've never noticed it before.  Go on what's the story?


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2012)

ash said:


> Really I've never noticed it before.  Go on what's the story?



Can't remember the details - ask the boys.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> That's been there for years! Ask one of the LS Mash boys about it next time you're passing - there's a back story iirc.


Innit? I can't remember it not ever being there and I've lived here over 30 years.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2012)

New french bakery opening in the parade of shops at the Brixton Hill end of Upper Tulse Hill in the next few days. Will update once I've eaten some pastries.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> New french bakery opening in the parade of shops at the Brixton Hill end of Upper Tulse Hill in the next few days. Will update once I've eaten some pastries.


 
how selfless...


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Ceiling in The Prince Albert collapses


----------



## Griffter (Nov 12, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> New french bakery opening in the parade of shops at the Brixton Hill end of Upper Tulse Hill in the next few days. Will update once I've eaten some pastries.


Is that the place where the laundrette used to be?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Ceiling in The Prince Albert collapses


 
Oh dear  anyone inside when it happened?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Ceiling in The Prince Albert collapses


 
Eeek! That looks a bit mucky, was it today?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm pleased to report that all of the regular barflys are safe, well, and accounted for


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Eeek! That looks a bit mucky, was it today?


 
Yes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm pleased to report that all of the regular barflys are safe, well, and accounted for


 
Phew. I hope the chair is okay too?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Phew. I hope the chair is okay too?


 
It didn't stand up quite so well to the collapse  but I'm sure it'll be back on it's feet in no time


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It didn't stand up quite so well to the collapse  but I'm sure it'll be back on it's feet in no time


 
I assume the pub is still open


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

I suspect the regular barflys have all put in repair quotes already


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I assume the pub is still open



Not sure, the peeps I know who were in there have fled already.



Badgers said:


> I suspect the regular barflys have all put in repair quotes already


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2012)

OMFG


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

The Prince Albert is open for business as usual


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep that is the place. The guy has been very slowly doing it up over the last few months


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2012)

Sirentastic


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have you ever been to Claylands Fish before? We were recommended this by someone (@Onket I think) a while back and had really good (and cheap) fish and chips there. It is really easy to miss if you don't know it is there, but well worth going out your way for. I hope they are still open.


nice one, i'll check it out!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Oh dear- http://www.hellobrixton.com/


Nice effort I guess, but why create a website which has content duplicating stuff which is already available in droves on the net??

I guess a lot of people have never heard of Brixton. The area is declining. No one wants to live here. What we need is some recent incomers to create a website and tell us all how good it is, in the hope that one day it will be cleaned up enough to be acceptable to bring our parents here.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2012)

This seems to have got a few virtual tongues wagging...........https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=417553308298524&id=170961002957757


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice effort I guess, but why create a website which has content duplicating stuff which is already available in droves on the net??


I get it now.....advertising. Trying to capitalise on the interest in the Villaaaage etc. Brixton Blog/Bugle already trying to operate in that area....markets in effect...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> This seems to have got a few virtual tongues wagging...........https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=417553308298524&id=170961002957757


Heh. I see there's a few urbanites' sarky comments on there already!

I see they've nicked Ed's photo of the 'Bride of Brixton' further down their page...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

I might have to go to the Albert later. Purely to check on the condition of the ceiling.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I might have to go to the Albert later. Purely to check on the condition of the ceiling.


 
I saw the cctv footage and it was  Best thing was one of the locals sitting near to the roof collapse who barely gave it a glance as he carried on supping


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Heh. I see there's a few urbanites' sarky comments on there already!
> 
> I see they've nicked Ed's photo of the 'Bride of Brixton' further down their page...


Business as usual then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Mrs Hatter wants to go to the cinema tonight - the Ritzy is fucking £10.50 a ticket now and £1.60 booking fee!


 
That's ridiculous 

I went to the Vue cinema in Purley Way recently and we got VIP tickets for cheaper than that


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

In case anyone missed it, I'm updating the list of free wi-fi spots around Brixton - please add your own here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/free-wifi-in-brixton.239267/page-2


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

What is with everyone in this neck of the woods wanting to be somewhere else? I just had coffee in a house on water lane that had a 'I <3 Tulse hill sticker on the window, the white hart (next to Tulse hill station) has 'we<3 west Norwood' in the window, and my old flat (near crown and anchor) is up for sale listed as Oval. 

In other news, my phone is getting v erratic about capitalisation....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> nice one, i'll check it out!


 
Worth giving them a call (020 7793 7550) first if you are going out of your way. 
They were only open a few nights and I have not been there for a couple of years.


----------



## Winot (Nov 13, 2012)

From Twitter h/t Brixton Blog:

@talyat: So this just in: #brixtonmarket will be open at night 6 days a week starting next Tuesday. Can't decide if good or bad? #Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> my old flat (near crown and anchor) is up for sale listed as Oval.


I live near the C and A and when my next door neighbour sold up it was listed as Camberwell.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 13, 2012)

Any idea whether the cafe bit (left hand side) of the Lisboa Grill stays open all the way through the day/early evening in the week?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Any idea whether the cafe bit (left hand side) of the Lisboa Grill stays open all the way through the day/early evening in the week?


It used to I think, not been up that way for yonks.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

Winot said:


> From Twitter h/t Brixton Blog:
> 
> @talyat: So this just in: #brixtonmarket will be open at night 6 days a week starting next Tuesday. Can't decide if good or bad? #Brixton


Er, don't they mean Granville Arcade?

Has _no one_ learnt that accuracy is _extremely_ important for Brixtonites. Especially postcode areas. People have been killed over less.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton named greatest neighbourhood in the UK: http://www.academyofurbanism.org.uk/urbanism-awards-2012-tickets/

Well, duh.....we knew that anyway 

Something Steve Reed will no doubt wank over as he prepares for office.....

The 'Academy of Urbanism' though....Ed's secret sideline?!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Any idea whether the cafe bit (left hand side) of the Lisboa Grill stays open all the way through the day/early evening in the week?


 
i think not. but you can call


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2012)

Winot said:


> From Twitter h/t Brixton Blog:
> 
> @talyat: So this just in: #brixtonmarket will be open at night 6 days a week starting next Tuesday. Can't decide if good or bad? #Brixton


 
very good. because my weekday night off is a Wednesday


----------



## fortyplus (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Er, don't they mean Granville Arcade?
> 
> Has _no one_ learnt that accuracy is _extremely_ important for Brixtonites. Especially postcode areas. People have been killed over less.


 
They mean Granville Arcade _and_ Market Row, _actually._


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks like the same bread. Wild Caper do fantastic bread but I can only afford the day old stuff.


 
What about the 500-year-old stuff they purport to sell? That must be dead cheap.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

leanderman said:


> What about the 500-year-old stuff they purport to sell? That must be dead cheap.


You've lost me here, I'm afraid.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> You've lost me here, I'm afraid.


its icelandic or something


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> You've lost me here, I'm afraid.


 
Well, there is a sourdough in Wild Caper that claims to derive from a 500-year-old Neapolitan 'starter'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Well, there is a sourdough in Wild Caper that claims to derive from a 500-year-old Neapolitan 'starter'.


Yeah, and it's fucking rock hard, like it's been sitting on the shelf for 500 years. Last time I had some my mouth felt like it had been assaulted by a bag of rocks.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Brixton named greatest neighbourhood in the UK: http://www.academyofurbanism.org.uk/urbanism-awards-2012-tickets/
> 
> Well, duh.....we knew that anyway
> 
> ...


 
Oh christ, don't publicise shit like this or else some fucker will find a 600-year old yeast and start up another bakery.


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 14, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Any idea whether the cafe bit (left hand side) of the Lisboa Grill stays open all the way through the day/early evening in the week?


Open all day I think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

The Prince was packed last night. 
I usually walk past there thinking 'what a waste of space'


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The Prince was packed last night.
> I usually walk past there thinking 'what a waste of space'


Maybe it's finally doing something right because for years it's been Meh! personified.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Maybe it's finally doing something right because for years it's been Meh! personified.


 
Quite a good (looking at least) menu in there

I passed by about 8pm and I don't think there was an empty table.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking at the clientele I'm not dying to go in exactly.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Quite a good (looking at least) menu in there


Aye. That doesn't look bad at all for a pub.


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Quite a good (looking at least) menu in there
> .


I ate in there once (needed wifi!) and it was fine.  But just fine.

And their wifi kept dropping out


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Looking at the clientele I'm not dying to go in exactly.


 
I have never found that the Prince has 'a clientele' as such. That is sort of what put me off.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have never found that the Prince has 'a clientele' as such. That is sort of what put me off.


It does. And I don't like the look of them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It does. And I don't like the look of them.


 
 the cut of their jib so to speak?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> the cut of their jib so to speak?


Claphamites and reprobates.


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Claphamites and reprobates.


 Claphamites would be much more interesting if they *were* reprobates...


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Quite a good (looking at least) menu in there


 
Looks suspiciously wide-ranging.


----------



## OpalFruit (Nov 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Looks suspiciously wide-ranging.


And what the fuck is 'carpaccio of fig'?

Isn't 'carpaccio' thin slices of raw mat?

Oh, hush my mouth, it seems (accordong to Wikkipaedia) that nowadays carpaccio means thin slices of anything seasoned with lemon and stuff. Soon words will be so meaningless as to represent a completely new language.

Off to enjoy my confit of potato. (aka chips).


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> Oh, hush my mouth, it seems (accordong to Wikkipaedia) that nowadays carpaccio means thin slices of anything


 
Yep.  Even mat.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

£12.50 for Shepherds Pie
Served with sugar snaps and parmesan

I guess that's what evening prices are nowadays. I got a friend staying for a week who is a Harlem gentrifier and is very excited about Nu Brixton. This is going to cost me a fortune.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> £12.50 for Shepherds Pie
> Served with sugar snaps and parmesan
> 
> I guess that's what evening prices are nowadays. I got a friend staying for a week who is a Harlem gentrifier and is very excited about Nu Brixton. This is going to cost me a fortune.


Take him to Streatham and just pretend it's Brixton?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Take him to Streatham and just pretend it's Brixton?


 
Sadly, she's not that stupid and probably has some toodledo thing set up in her iPad already. I've just realised I;ve volnteered myself to be a Villaagee touristx10


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Sadly, she's not that stupid and probably has some toodledo thing set up in her iPad already. I've just realised I;ve volnteered myself to be a Villaagee touristx10


 


Where are you going first then, Honest Burgers?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Sadly, she's not that stupid and probably has some toodledo thing set up in her iPad already. I've just realised I;ve volnteered myself to be a Villaagee touristx10


Be sure to ask her to bring along her iPad. Perhaps you could capture the delight on her face as she sees all the foodie stores with a vintage SLR?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Well, there is a sourdough in Wild Caper that claims to derive from a 500-year-old Neapolitan 'starter'.


I've got some of that starter, which I used to make my own, very much cheaper, sourdough.  The thing is, starter adapts to its environment, so it's now a Brixton starter.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where are you going first then, Honest Burgers?


 
The first day is set in stone:  Negril, Windmill, the offie at the end of Blenheim Gardens, house party on Blenheim Gardens. No way will she be able to stomach nice food for a day or two after that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The first day is set in stone: Negril, Windmill, the offie at the end of Blenheim Gardens, house party on Blenheim Gardens. No way will she be able to stomach nice food for a day or two after that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

Just reading the Tripadvisor reviews of Brixton  



> Brixton is only worth visiting if you are a local doing there shopping, As the title says there is nothing there to do.


 


> Brixton Town Centre and Market, and the surrounding areas, are amongst the most *vibrant*, diverse and brilliant parts of London.


 


> Brixton is an incredibly *vibrant* and positive area


 


> amazing array of artisan small adventurous eateries. Dodgy area at night near the station


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Be sure to ask her to bring along her iPad. Perhaps you could capture the delight on her face as she sees all the foodie stores with a vintage SLR?


 
Maybe I should just rent a 60s Vespa for a week.


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just reading the Tripadvisor reviews of Brixton


dodgy area is tripadvisor code for black people


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Open all day I think.



Yes, it is. Breakfast till 5pm too


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone know anything about the Concrete Jungle people? http://concretejungle.org.uk/ They're having an Earthship Winter Circus at Dominoes Community Centre on Coldharbour Lane on Dec 1. Friend of mine wants to know if it'll be any good.  I had to confess that I didn't know Brixton had an earthship. What's it all abaht?


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like they want someone to give them some free land in Brixton so that they can build an earthship community centre out of old tyres.


----------



## Griffter (Nov 15, 2012)

Several fire engines, police vans and ambulances at the Tesco/George IV on Brixton Hill. They are inspecting that building ( rather than the yard behind it or the tile shop)


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

I found the Brixton Village area to be utterly surreal.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I found the Brixton Village area to be utterly surreal.


Did you do the thing they do in scifi/fantasy films when they step through the magic portal and find themselves in another world, then take a step back to check that, yep, it's still the real world on the other side, before bravely striding forward into the unknown?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I found the Brixton Village area to be utterly surreal.


 
Brixton Village called me warning of a surreal tall man walking around


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Did you do the thing they do in scifi/fantasy films when they step through the magic portal and find themselves in another world, then take a step back to check that, yep, it's still the real world on the other side, before bravely striding forward into the unknown?


It helped a bit that I was somewhat _twisted_ at the time. However it was a freezing Sunday and the occupants of said Village seemed to be in a complete world of their own.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I found the Brixton Village area to be utterly surreal.


On the weekends it's positively _other worldly_. I've more or less stopped going completely now.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

editor said:


> On the weekends it's positively _other worldly_. I've more or less stopped going completely now.


I regard myself as a man of the world but I was open mouthed with shock. All these freezing people telling each other how civilised the Village is, whilst eating wildly overpriced food.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I regard myself as a man of the world but I was open mouthed with shock. All these freezing people telling each other how civilised the Village is, whilst eating wildly overpriced food.


Covered in those little blankets. Bless.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Covered in those little blankets. Bless.


I thought it was the drugs that made me see the little blankets! Blimey! They were real? 

<bewildered>


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 15, 2012)

blankets?  whut?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2012)

little blankets?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> blankets? whut?


Yep. It's so iconic, don't you know.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> little blankets?


The sight of Barbour coat wearers tucked up in little blankets whilst poorly supervising their children and eating focaccia based snacks was more than I could take for long. It made me itch for a greasy spoon cafe and a big mug of tea.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 15, 2012)

iconic blankets?  are they pretending to be street homeless?  i don't get it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2012)

people took blankets out with them?

I've got no idea what either of you are talking about


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

A few places I have been to give out blankets on cold days. Aiming to keep people sitting/spending when you have outside seating. It is a bit daft but kinda nice.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> people took blankets out with them?
> 
> I've got no idea what either of you are talking about


Some of the shops provide little blankets I suspect.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah..





Badgers said:


> A few places I have been to give out blankets on cold days. Aiming to keep people sitting/spending when you have outside seating. It is a bit daft but kinda nice.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A few places I have been to give out blankets on cold days. Aiming to keep people sitting/spending when you have outside seating. It is a bit daft but kinda nice.


common on the continent.  Quite nice to see here IMO

(though Barbour jackets as fashion items are beyond me- I remember the days when they were what your mum forced you to wear when you were going out and it was cold and wet and you grumbled.  I have a 'retro barbour'- d'you think I could sell it? ... or has the evidence of actual use devalued it, like wellies, chelsea tractors etc)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

We went to a pub in Brixton (The Trinity I am sure) and were drinking/smoking in the garden. It was getting cold and we were given blankets, at the time our party were pleased with the development


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

not blanket related at all....

Where will I buy an electric saw in Brixton?  Just burnt out the motor on mine (its been coming for a long time, but irritating non the less as I now have half a letterbox.).

Don't really want to go out to homebase, but have to come into Brixton anyway.  (via the post office! I promise to update everyone...)


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

acre lane


----------



## northsouthfood (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A few places I have been to give out blankets on cold days. Aiming to keep people sitting/spending when you have outside seating. It is a bit daft but kinda nice.


 
The blankets are a welcome development. Not only do they keep you warm, but you can also pull them over your head to hide if you see anyone you know who will mock you for joining the foccacia classes...


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> acre lane


diamond you mean? next to the timber merchants?


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

not sure, just have a wander up there, there's a few places. there's the place on bedford lane too

http://www.mooresbuildingsupplies.co.uk/


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 15, 2012)

Argos


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> not sure, just have a wander up there, there's a few places. there's the place on bedford lane too
> 
> http://www.mooresbuildingsupplies.co.uk/


thanks gabi.

@boudicca- they don't hold them in stock :-(


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> thanks gabi.
> 
> @boudicca- they don't hold them in stock :-(


OK, will try a bit harder then!  I don't think Diamond sell them, they only do hiring.  Moores may, but it's a fair walk down there, so I'd call first.   There's Brixton DIY on Brixton Station Rd - don't know if they do power tools though.

I'd lend you my jigsaw, but I'm not sure it's working that well.

I'd jump in the car and go to the horrid B&Q in West Norwood.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> OK, will try a bit harder then! I don't think Diamond sell them, they only do hiring. Moores may, but it's a fair walk down there, so I'd call first. There's Brixton DIY on Brixton Station Rd - don't know if they do power tools though.
> 
> I'd lend you my jigsaw, but I'm not sure it's working that well.
> 
> I'd jump in the car and go to the horrid B&Q in West Norwood.


yeah, B&Q is probably the plan :-(  I've managed to blow up a power sander in the last week too.  FML!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> not sure, just have a wander up there, there's a few places. there's the place on bedford lane too
> 
> http://www.mooresbuildingsupplies.co.uk/


 
I wouldn't go to Moores. It has been knocked down and and HA is building flats and houses.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> diamond you mean? next to the timber merchants?


Acrelane Timber sell power tools. Just past Diamond. 
Argos too.
Personally, I almost always buy them from Screwfix online - but they have a Croydon drop in depot if you are in a hurry.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I wouldn't go to Moores. It has been knocked down and and HA is building flats and houses.


 
Or according to Streetview - Bellway Homes.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Acrelane Timber sell power tools. Just past Diamond.
> Argos too.
> Personally, I almost always buy them from Screwfix online - but they have a Croydon drop in depot if you are in a hurry.


thanks Rushy.  Car south it is... West Norwood and Croydon.  I know how to have a good time...


----------



## OpalFruit (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> Where will I buy an electric saw in Brixton? Just burnt out the motor on mine (its been coming for a long time, but irritating non the less as I now have half a letterbox.).


 
Herne Hill Timber by HH station, or whatever the hardware and tool shop attached to Herne Hill Timber is called.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 15, 2012)

Before you get in the car you could phone Brixton DIY on 020 7274 5246 to see if they've got one. Shop local!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Was walking to work the other morning (rubbish/recycling collection days) and wondering why the fuck people don't recycle properly.

Too lazy? 
Too stupid? 
The recycle facilities are not adequate? 
The recycle facilities are not advertised enough?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> yeah, B&Q is probably the plan :-( I've managed to blow up a power sander in the last week too. FML!


 
Lots of sanders in Lidls this week.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Before you get in the car you could phone Brixton DIY on 020 7274 5246 to see if they've got one. Shop local!


 
What about the shop on New Park Road?  They have a lot of tools/power tools in stock too.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 15, 2012)

Good one. What's it called? Does it have a listing on Qype or similar?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Good one. What's it called? Does it have a listing on Qype or similar?


 
McKay's


----------



## peterkro (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ There's the Diamond hire shop on Acre lane just before the plumbers supplies.They tend to have a range of budget to decent quality.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Where to eat sushi in Brixton?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Where to eat sushi in Brixton?


 
The mouth


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The mouth


nom nom nom...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Does Morley's not have electric blankets?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does Morley's not have electric blankets?


 
A blanket of oil and fail


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Where to eat sushi in Brixton?


Fujiyama or Ichi Ban (both on Railton Road round the corner from the Dogstar)


----------



## ajdown (Nov 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Good one. What's it called? Does it have a listing on Qype or similar?


 
Sorry.

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/mckays-calor-gas-centre-london

It had banners up selling fireworks earlier in the week but you'll see it along there, it's just on the Brixton Hill side of the junction of NPR with Lyham Road.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> Argos


Argos use workfare - fuck them. I've been on a boycott ever since I found out about 6 months ago. @manter

Another vote for Brixton DIY Shop and Brixton Tools, both on Brixton Station Road.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Fujiyama or Ichi Ban (both on Railton Road round the corner from the Dogstar)


Many fishy thanks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

I would go for Fujiyama myself


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Many fishy thanks


Or there's the SW9 Sushi Bar on Brixton Road, in that row of shops near the Oval end. I think he's the former chef from Ichiban.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Argos use workfare - fuck them. I've been on a boycott ever since I found out about 6 months ago.


WTF!!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

On a similar theme, Tesco say they won't pay the London Living Wage for workers in their new shop being built in Streatham.

http://streathamnews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/tesco-say-they-wont-pay-london-living.html


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@Brixton Hatter

Any update on thread post count for the month to date? I assumed this was your task now.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Argos use workfare - fuck them. I've been on a boycott ever since I found out about 6 months ago. @manter
> 
> Another vote for Brixton DIY Shop and Brixton Tools, both on Brixton Station Road.


I think you need to capitalise my 'M', I didn't get alerted. I am now the proud owner of black&decker's finest. Thanks all- mckays delivered and I didn't have to go to Croydon. Win all round....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@Manter


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Manter


I got alerted!!!

<<dances>>


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 15, 2012)

someone do me!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@el-ahrairah

@Manter @Santino @kabbes @Onket


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

The live jazz night is on tonight at the 414 Club. It's free before 9pm. I've had some *fantastic* nights there so can warmly recommend it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

@Badgers
@Badgers
@Badgers
@Badgers
@Badgers
@Badgers

Do you get more than one?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

No, just one sadly 

@TruXta


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## ajdown (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> @Badgers
> @Badgers
> @Badgers
> @Badgers
> ...


 
Mushroom?


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

How about now? @Badgers


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Mushroom?


Put them in a gravy.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

@Badgers


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

@Manter. Did you go down the framing shop?


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

@Badgers


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> @Manter. Did you go down the framing shop?


No. I went looking for my saw instead.  Next week....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@kabbes are you going to the Urban Christmas Curry?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Who are you dismembering? @Manter


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Who are you dismembering? @Manter


My client, if I can get my hands on them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

@Badgers
@Manter
@Truxta
@el-ahrairah


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> @Badgers
> @Manter
> @Truxta
> @el-ahrairah


That's very informative dear, now take your pills and go to bed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's very informative dear, now take your pills and go to bed.


 
I ws just testing


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I ws just testing


And your conclusion?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And your conclusion?


 
It still works


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It still works


I didn't get a notification :-(


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I didn't get a notification :-(


 
Don't lie!  I did you as well


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Brixton Hatter
> 
> Any update on thread post count for the month to date? I assumed this was your task now.


Hmm, that didn't work - @BrixtonHatter perhaps?

Anyway, here are the stats:

June chitter chatter: 32 pages
July chitter chatter: 25 pages
August chitter chatter: 15 pages (plus 14 pages of unofficial banter & tittle tattle)
September chitter chatter: 20 pages
October chitter chatter: 56 pages
November chitter chatter: 17 pages so far (plus 5 pages of unofficial blither blether and bonfire blather)

So it looks like October was just a shit hot month. November will never catch up unless there's another PostOfficeGate or Christmas comes early...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

We are all in this together @Onket


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> November chitter chatter: 17 pages so far (plus 5 pages of unofficial blither blether and bonfire blather)
> 
> So it looks like October was just a shit hot month. November will never catch up unless there's another PostOfficeGate or Christmas comes early...


 
or NotHotandNotMassiveBurritoGate?


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't lie!  I did you as well


I didn't! I will screen shot you my alerts if you like!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

In other news, the Albert ceiling is partially fixed, but that area of the pub is still closed. Hopefully open for the weekend...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I didn't! I will screen shot you my alerts if you like!


 
Well there's something wrong with your alerts then

@Manter


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well there's something wrong with your alerts then
> 
> @Manter


It worked when @Badgers did it

E2a- I got that one twice.... Maybe there is!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

editor said:


> The live jazz night is on tonight at the 414 Club. It's free before 9pm. I've had some *fantastic* nights there so can warmly recommend it.


excellent, thanks for the reminder. I hope to actually make it along tonight if I can persuade Mrs Hatter...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> It worked when @Badgers did it


 
@Badgers must be special then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@Manter I don't think it works when you quote a post


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@Minnie_the_Minx

@Brickers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Manter I don't think it works when you quote a post


It doesn't work when you alert yourself 

In fact, maybe I can't be alerted cos there's a space in my name


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

@Brixton_Hatter.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> @Brixton_Hatter.


didn't work


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Manter I don't think it works when you quote a post


Oh, it's all so complicated.... 


Maybe this can be this month's postofficegate and get the thread count up....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> It doesn't work when you alert yourself
> 
> In fact, maybe I can't be alerted cos there's a space in my name



It is the space. Your stupid, rubbish username ruins it


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> didn't work


*stumped*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

can someone try @BrixtonHatter please.

This is important.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

@BrixtonHatter


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

@BrixtonHatter


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

It won't work @BrixtonHatter you are out of the game


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

He's a loser, forget him. He never was.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Boo, it doesn't work 

Thanks for your support though guys at this difficult time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> @Brixton_Hatter.


 


TruXta said:


> That's very informative dear, now take your pills and go to bed.


 
@TruXta
@Brixton Hatter


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> @TruXta


100% senile.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Boo, it doesn't work
> 
> Thanks for your support though guys at this difficult time



Got two letters and a magazine thing for you by the way @nobody


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> 100% senile.


 
Unfortunately


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got two letters and a magazine thing for you by the way @nobody


thanks, i might pop round and get them if I can be @fuckingbothered


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

*@Brixton Hatter*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

mad as a hat.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's a loser, forget him. He never was.


Who?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> Who?


See, he's gone already. WE'RE FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *@Brixton Hatter*


You keep doing that. Are you having some kind of breakdown?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Still here and taking notes @TruXta


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> mad as a hat.


 
I was just testing for case sensitivity and as you are of mixed case, you got picked


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just testing for case sensitivity and as you are of mixed case, you got picked


Isn't that case discrimination? 

(Boom boom)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> Isn't that case discrimination?
> 
> (Boom boom)


 
You will be getting my first *like* in 3 months


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just testing for case sensitivity and as you are of mixed case, you got picked


Thanks....still didn't work tho


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You will be getting my first *like* in 3 months


Woo hoo!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks....still didn't work tho


 
I shall find another poster with a first name and surname and see if they work

@wayward bob
@spanky longhorn
@killer b


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Number 2 bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Number 2 bus.


 
There's a poster called Number 2 bus?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Tube to Archway shortly. La vida loca up north.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I shall find another poster with a first name and surname and see if they work
> 
> @wayward bob



It won't work. 

Typing @Onket fail will not alert a poster called '@Onket fail'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It won't work.
> 
> Typing @Onket fail will not alert a poster called '@Onket fail'


 
So having a gap between your name makes it not work then?

Maybe Brixton Hatter needs a hyphen or underscore or something then?

How about BrixtonO'Hatter or BrixtonMcHatter or BrixtonMadHatter or....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Nando's is pretty much deserted. Couple of stupids in there.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> So having a gap between your name makes it not work then?
> 
> Maybe Brixton Hatter needs a hyphen or underscore or something then?
> 
> How about BrixtonO'Hatter or BrixtonMcHatter or BrixtonMadHatter or....



Just an 'S' will sort it. 

@BrixtonSHatter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just an 'S' will sort it.
> 
> @BrixtonSHatter


 
I was far too polite to suggest that


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> WTF!!!!


Argos plan to use workfare in the run up to Christmas - cunts - exactly the time when people need a paid job

http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=533


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Argos plan to use workfare in the run up to Christmas - cunts - exactly the time when people need a paid job
> 
> http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=533


 
FFS.  What next, Royal Mail?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just an 'S' will sort it.
> 
> @BrixtonSHatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

@namegate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> @namegate


 
It could outdo October's NisaPostOfficeGate 
@brixton hatter


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 15, 2012)

So what have I missed? @minnie

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> So what have I missed? @minnie
> 
> Am I doing this right?


 No


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> November will never catch up unless there's another PostOfficeGate


 
That reminds me, I haven't reported on the high drama during my last trip. I also have some intelligence which may interest Onket. I'd better break it up into separate posts, to achieve maximal search efficiency for future seekers of Post Office hot tips.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That reminds me, I haven't reported on the high drama during my last trip. I also have some intelligence which may interest Onket. I'd better break it up into separate posts, to achieve maximal search efficiency for future seekers of Post Office hot tips.


 And maximise the thread count


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> So what have I missed? @minnie
> 
> Am I doing this right?


 
No


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No


 atleast I was nice enough to look sad!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> atleast I was nice enough to look sad!


 
I'm not known for being sympathetic


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not known for being sympathetic


 clearly.....  I will no longer look out for you in the EPT


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> clearly..... I will no longer look out for you in the EPT


 

awww


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> awww


are you still wearing your racist lady on tram coat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> are you still wearing your racist lady on tram coat


 
Not telling


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not telling


 damn. not sure who to run away from....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> damn. not sure who to run away from....


 

If you see a short red-headed Scots girl, then definitely run for the hills (but not Brixton Hill)


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If you see a short red-headed Scots girl, then definitely run for the hills (but not Brixton Hill)


 um.... I thought you were irish.  Who are you trying to keep me away from


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> um.... I thought you were irish. Who are you trying to keep me away from


 
I'm not Irish! 

Quimmy's Scottish though and short and red-haired. Not that I'm saying run for the hills if you see her of course


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm not Irish!
> 
> Quimmy's Scottish though and short and red-haired. Not that I'm saying run for the hills if you see her of course


why do you keep going there then?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> why do you keep going there then?!


 
Going where?


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Going where?


 I thought you went to Shannon and bought stuff for the 21 year old.

Have I dreamt everything on here?  Stan's wierd fish education thread?  nine pages of sofa chat?  A flaming row with ?liamO about racism and the police


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

@FoxyRed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm not Irish!
> 
> Quimmy's Scottish though and short and red-haired. Not that I'm saying run for the hills if you see her of course



I am 1/16 Italian you racists


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am 1/16 Italian you racists


Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I thought you went to Shannon and bought stuff for the 21 year old.
> 
> Have I dreamt everything on here? Stan's wierd fish education thread? nine pages of sofa chat? A flaming row with ?liamO about racism and the police


 
I did go to Shannon and I didn't buy stuff for the 21-year-old


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @FoxyRed


 
Yes


----------



## brickers (Nov 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Minnie_the_Minx
> 
> @Brickers


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Just read the last three pages. Thanks folks. My life is richer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

You're welcome

@twistedAM


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

@twistedAM

now you won't feel left out


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> No


*sulks*


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

@Manter - I was hoping to find some nuggets of information within the three pages I read but I'll have to be content with knowing that the @ thing works. Kinda good function actually.

Anyway in other important news, I've spent most of the night at work playing with the new puppy or rather teaching the little fucker not to use a bite as a greeting. He's going to be a handful when he becomes a fully grown German Shepherd. He's going to be more massive than Roof Dog.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> @Manter - I was hoping to find some nuggets of information within the three pages I read but I'll have to be content with knowing that the @ thing works. Kinda good function actually.


 
I @-ed you


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> @Manter - I was hoping to find some nuggets of information within the three pages I read but I'll have to be content with knowing that the @ thing works. Kinda good function actually.
> 
> Anyway in other important news, I've spent most of the night at work playing with the new puppy or rather teaching the little fucker not use a bite as a greeting. He's going to be a handful when he becomes a fully grown German Shepherd. He's going to be more massive than Roof Dog.


serious dog envy.  I adore German shepherds.....


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

@Minnie_the_Minx - I didn't get it and it doesn't appear here


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> serious dog envy. I adore German shepherds.....


 
I'm more of a Rottie fan but to give this little nine-week-old fucker his due, he has got loads of character and is so friendly and fearless/trusting.


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> @Minnie_the_Minx - I didn't get it and it doesn't appear here


one of her blank posts was in fact font size 0.0000something or other in white. 

didn't work for me either, tho she won't believe me


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm more of a Rottie fan but to give this little nine-week-old fucker his due, he has got loads of character and is so friendly and fearless/trusting.


I just love dogs.  Except ratty things- a dog needs to be actually dog sized


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> @Minnie_the_Minx - I didn't get it and it doesn't appear here


 
Yours worked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I just love dogs. Except ratty things- a dog needs to be actually dog sized


 
Ratty things should have mop handle shoved up arse and used appropriately


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yours worked


 
Yes cos as @Manter says, I didn't do it in 0.00001 font in white.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yes cos as @Manter says, I didn't do it in 0.00001 font in white.


 
It doesn't make any difference

@twistedAM


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> I just love dogs. Except ratty things- a dog needs to be actually dog sized


 
A  working-bred Cairn Terrier is OK but yeah, generally entry level is a beyond Labrador size (except for good working Springers, Lakelands, Patterdales et).


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It doesn't make any difference
> 
> @twistedAM


 
Can I pop round and have some of the drugs you are on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Can I pop round and have some of the drugs you are on?


 
Only if you pay

@twistedAM


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

@Badgers
@Minnie_the_Minx
@Manter
@twistedAM
@Onket
@quimcunx
@Brixton Hatter - HAHA!

#pickmanesque


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

You're mad

@TruXta


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're mad
> 
> @TruXta


I see what you're doing you crazy lady.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I see what you're doing you crazy lady.


 
Did you get that?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you get that?


yah.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> yah.


 
So how come Twisted isn't?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2012)

I dunno.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 16, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Well, there is a sourdough in Wild Caper that claims to derive from a 500-year-old Neapolitan 'starter'.


 
I, for one, welcome our new _lactobacilli_ overlords


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

brickers said:
			
		

>



What just happened?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> @Badgers
> @Minnie_the_Minx
> @Manter
> @twistedAM
> ...


 
Fuck yeah. Can we get hashtags too? #Minnie_the_Minx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Fuck yeah. Can we get hashtags too? #Minnie_the_Minx


 
What do they do? 

#twistedAM


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What do they do?


 
Actually nothing on here but they would be fun. #twitter75


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Actually nothing on here but they would be fun. #twitter75


 
Maybe but only if I knew what they did and what #twitter75 meant


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe but only if I knew what they did and what #twitter75 meant


 
It's from twitter; you can search by topic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's from twitter; you can search by topic


 
oh

I just stick whatever in the search box


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2012)

I have never been @-ed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2012)

You can't because of the space in your name


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I have never been @-ed.


 you and hatter are,I'm afraid, non-people....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I have never been @-ed.





Manter said:


> you and hatter are,I'm afraid, non-people....


Which may actually be a blessing....


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @el-ahrairah
> 
> @Manter @Santino @kabbes @Onket


 
wow, that's ace.  *happy*


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Was walking to work the other morning (rubbish/recycling collection days) and wondering why the fuck people don't recycle properly.


Too lazy & Too stupid
When I use to recycle in the bins on sommerleyton road people used to look at me like I was some sort of mentalist.


Brixton Hatter said:


> On a similar theme, Tesco say they won't pay the London Living Wage for workers in their new shop being built in Streatham.
> 
> http://streathamnews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/tesco-say-they-wont-pay-london-living.html


but surely they'll pay tax which will make up for it via the benefit system, or don't they?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 16, 2012)

I know it's just outside our area in the badlands (where there be dragons) but does anyone know anything about this?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20356249


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

> Two people have died and another is in hospital with burns after a fire on wasteland in south London.
> 
> Firefighters were called to the scene in Streatham High Road, Streatham, just after 02:20 GMT.


Sounds a bit odd. What the fuck would people be doing on wasteland at that time of night?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Sounds a bit odd. What the fuck would people be doing on wasteland at that time of night?


Either dossing or more likely burning off insulation from stolen copper cable.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure what 'wasteland' there is along there either.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Sounds a bit odd. What the fuck would people be doing on wasteland at that time of night?


sleeping/keeping warm perhaps


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Where is this wasteland? 

Is it where they're building the new Ice Skating rink?


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Too lazy & Too stupid
> When I use to recycle in the bins on sommerleyton road people used to look at me like I was some sort of mentalist.


I don't understand it, its so easy in lambeth- you just chuck everything in together. In so many places you need and extra room just to store all the different boxes and bins. My parents have 5 different containers, plus the main bin, and they are collected in a stupidly complex rotation.



wemakeyousoundb said:


> but surely they'll pay tax which will make up for it via the benefit system, or don't they?


In tesco's defence, they do actually pay taxes.... unlike so many others. A depressingly long list. Did anyone watch the parliamentary subcomittee? Hodge and the Auditor General mocked google for their 'do not be evil' slogan, told Amazon to send someone more senior who did know what was going on in their business after a series of evasive answers and told Starbucks they were being insulting. Extremely funny. And rather unparliamentary....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

According to Twitter



> This is dreadful. Two dead after fire at junction of Lewin Road and *Streatham* High Road


 
Which is fairly near where the old ice rink was


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2012)

There's plenty of empty building plots and random bits of land further down from there, such as here:


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I don't understand it, its so easy in lambeth- you just chuck everything in together. In so many places you need and extra room just to store all the different boxes and bins. My parents have 5 different containers, plus the main bin, and they are collected in a stupidly complex rotation.
> 
> 
> In tesco's defence, they do actually pay taxes.... unlike so many others. A depressingly long list. Did anyone watch the parliamentary subcomittee? Hodge and the Auditor General mocked google for their 'do not be evil' slogan, told Amazon to send someone more senior who did know what was going on in their business after a series of evasive answers and told Starbucks they were being insulting. Extremely funny. And rather unparliamentary....


 
Their excuses were laughable - rents are high and we're not making money.  Oh rlly.  So why are you still open then, and expanding?


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Their excuses were laughable - rents are high and we're not making money. Oh rlly. So why are you still open then, and expanding?


 It was utter, utter bullshit.  Surprised they had the brass neck to say some of that stuff out loud.


----------



## fortyplus (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> It was utter, utter bullshit. Surprised they had the brass neck to say some of that stuff out loud.


Parliamentary grandstanding. What's wrong is the tax system. Those companies would be breaking the law (which requires them to act in the best interests of shareholders) if they didn't do all they could to reduce their tax. Ludicrous of Hodge et al to blame them for doing what company law requires them to do when the real problem is a tax system that lets them get away with it. But bullshitting was a better tactic than pointing this out to the parliamentarians, who might then have gone and done something about it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Parliamentary grandstanding. What's wrong is the tax system. Those companies would be breaking the law (which requires them to act in the best interests of shareholders) if they didn't do all they could to reduce their tax.


 
AFAIK there isn't actually a law requiring directors to maximise profits.

ETA: From the government's website:


try to make the company a success, using your skills, experience and judgment
follow the company’s rules, shown in its articles of association
make decisions for the benefit of the company, not yourself
tell other shareholders if you might personally benefit from a transaction the company makes
keep company records and report changes to Companies House and HM Revenue & Customs
make sure the company’s accounts are a ‘true and fair view’ of the business’ finances
register for Self Assessment and send a personal Self Assessment tax return every year if you get an income from the company
 
That's not the same as a duty to maximise profit regardless of any other consideration.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Boy oh boy. How grey and miserable is it out there now?!


----------



## ajdown (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Boy oh boy. How grey and miserable is it out there now?!


 
Very.  A bit like me I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Very.  A bit like me I guess.



No. Really not


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Boy oh boy. How grey and miserable is it out there now?!


Grey, sure, don't know about miserable. Bit cold.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

central London has disappeared


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

the BT tower looks awesome in this mist


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Not from here it doesn't as it's no longer there


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Some pics of the miserableness: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/post-your-autumnal-brixton-photos-here.302158/


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how long it will be before people start moving into Brixton (guffaw) Square. The thing's going up at a rate of knots.


----------



## fortyplus (Nov 16, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> AFAIK there isn't actually a law requiring directors to maximise profits.
> 
> ETA: From the government's website:
> 
> ...


No, there's a general duty on directors to act in the best interests of shareholders. That might, in a few exceptional cases, involve paying more tax than you actually have to (for example to avoid a consumer boycott of your very shitty coffee), but on the face of it any director who did not pursue the line of least taxation would lay themselves open to a claim for breach of fiduciary duty.  Your own personal ethics don't come into it, even if you think morally your company should be paying more tax, your obligation is to the shareholders' best interests. Fact is the tax system is broken, and the best indicator of that is how lucrative the tax profession is.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> I just love dogs. Except ratty things- a dog needs to be actually dog sized


 
I like dogs - in the country


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

If anyone's at a loose end tonight, I've got a cracking hillbilly band on at the Albert. They were really good in the soundcheck.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Sounds a bit odd. What the fuck would people be doing on wasteland at that time of night?


Apparently they were homeless rough sleepers, according to Streatham Guardian - http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...sh_rough_sleepers__killed_in_Streatham_blaze/


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Apparently they were homeless rough sleepers, according to Streatham Guardian - http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...sh_rough_sleepers__killed_in_Streatham_blaze/


 
Christ   Poor sods


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's what's on tonight in Brixton: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2012/11/...est-of-whats-on-tonight-friday-16th-november/


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

Blimey, I've checked the full listings on BrixtonBuzz - there's 18 events on tonight and 14 tomorrow night. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/calendar


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 16, 2012)

There are a lot more people sleeping rough atm because of the change in squatting law. Lambeth plod got stuck in as soon as the law changed. Some squatters have found non-residential buildings which are not covered by the new law, others haven't. I know two who were sleeping in a local park recently. At first they didn't even have a tent. They've now found a legal squat. Which is good news for my bathroom and washing machine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Apparently they were homeless rough sleepers, according to Streatham Guardian - http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...sh_rough_sleepers__killed_in_Streatham_blaze/


 
That's awful


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Apparently they were homeless rough sleepers, according to Streatham Guardian - http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...sh_rough_sleepers__killed_in_Streatham_blaze/


that is horrific.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2012)

There was an almighty punch up outside the Market House /Living Bar tonight. 

Not nice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2012)

In good news it is lovely out now


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> In good news it is lovely out now


you like grey?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2012)

Grey's OK; still feels a little autumnal.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2012)

Seems it was a bit of an odd one in Brixton last night. The Dogstar - which usually has queues around the block on a Friday night - was unusually quiet, there was mass fighting outside the Market House at 2am and the Albert was rammed from the off and had people dancing so early on in the night, me, nipsla and maggot were wondering what was going on!

How was the Windmill, Twisted?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2012)

@editor - quietish as the headliner pulled out but it'll be rammed tonight as we've done nearly 100 advance. i think I'll have a quiet night in though as there's been too many good Monday and Tuesday sessions recently and that's really where my heart is.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> @editor - quietish as the headliner pulled out but it'll be rammed tonight as we've done nearly 100 advance. i think I'll have a quiet night in though as there's been too many good Monday and Tuesday sessions recently and that's really where my heart is.


As you know, I'm a Thursday night man these days, but last night at the Albert was one of the best nights I've put on for a long time. It felt more like a New Year's Eve party at times, and the band were fucking great. So much so, I paid them double!


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2012)

Ruddy hell. The queue outside the Dogstar tonight was probably the biggest I've ever seen. The Albert was packed again although there was a more intimate crowd for the excellent Riffs and Quiffs night at the Canterbury.

Sadly, the amount of loud, over confident, completely pissed folks fitting a certain demographic bellowing down Coldharbour Lane continues to rise.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 18, 2012)

I even saw one of them wearing a rugby shirt. I think Brixton is officially finished. It's suddenly become a destination for wankers and idiots.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 18, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I even saw one of them wearing a rugby shirt. I think Brixton is officially finished. It's suddenly become a destination for wankers and idiots.



Hopefully they'll get bored soon and bugger off to the next cool/edgy/vibrant place


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 18, 2012)

Walked past the new wishbone place. Had a tonne of hipster/nu-media types eating fried chicken. Maybe I'm just old and boring, but is eating expensive fried chicken part of the ironic hipster lifestyle?


----------



## secateurz (Nov 18, 2012)

I grabbed some takeway...its actually quite good for what you pay.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 18, 2012)

London Underground radio show on now, live from Brixton, featuring yours truly and SpinCycle DJs:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/interface-radio

More here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-underground-radio-sundays-5-8pm-gmt.288000/


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Walked past the new wishbone place. Had a tonne of hipster/nu-media types eating fried chicken. Maybe I'm just old and boring, but is eating expensive fried chicken part of the ironic hipster lifestyle?



Well I'll be giving it a go (unironically) just because it's free-range.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2012)

secateurz said:


> I grabbed some takeway...its actually quite good for what you pay.


How much do you pay?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2012)

Winot said:


> Well I'll be giving it a go (unironically) just because it's free-range.



yes. while organic may or may not be bollox, proper free range must be a good thing


----------



## Rushy (Nov 19, 2012)

This ^^^

When I looked in it was (not particularly) full of pretty normal looking people.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2012)

does anyone know where I can get a phone unlocked today?


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 19, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> does anyone know where I can get a phone unlocked today?


 
There is a dude in Electric Street market that does it from a shop next to the Chinese store. You can't miss him... he's surrounded by phone cases and hands free accessories.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2012)

Where is this Electric Street of which you speak?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheers 

(I know where he means, I think)


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Where is this Electric Street of which you speak?


 
Cut me some slack- Monday morning fatigue.

Electric Avenue.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Cut me some slack- Monday morning fatigue.
> 
> Electric Avenue.


I thought it may be a new hipster pop up dream booth.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

Went in the Craft Beer Bar on Station Road last night and it was not bad, bit bare and acoustically unfriendly but a nice pint of pale ale. 
Then the Kaff Bar on Atlantic Road which was a more pleasing and busy for an early Sunday evening.

The ale in Kaff wazs more expensive than Craft Beer


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The ale in Kaff wazs more expensive than Craft Beer


 
That was a bit weird wasn't it?


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The ale in Kaff wazs more expensive than Craft Beer


What ale was that? Normally Kaff is veh cheap indeed (well, for coffee and food anyway).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

editor said:


> What ale was that? Normally Kaff is veh cheap indeed (well, for coffee and food anyway).


 
They only had one draft ale on (I can't recall the name) and it was over 50p a pint more than the two different draft pints at the Craft Beer joint.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2012)

It was called Fordham I think. Very nice.
@editor
@Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

Copperhead Ale? 

@editor
@TruXta 
@Onket


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> They only had one draft ale on (I can't recall the name) and it was over 50p a pint more than the two different draft pints at the Craft Beer joint.


So how much was it?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Copperhead Ale?
> 
> @editor
> @TruXta
> @Onket


Yeah, that's it. It cost 4.50 for a pint.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

That new Brixton East art gallery is opening a "weekend Christmas shop" on 24th Nov until xmas eve, selling "lots of secondhand stuff with gallons of tea and Brixton buns" 11am - 6pm on 24, 25, 30 Nov and 1,2,7,8,9,13,14,15,16,20,21,22,23 Dec


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

Darkstar Pale Ale at the Craft Beer joint was £3.80 (or £3.60?) a time


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Darkstar Pale Ale at the Craft Beer joint was £3.80 (or £3.60?) a time


3.60 I think.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That new Brixton East art gallery is opening a "weekend Christmas shop" on 24th Nov until xmas eve, selling "lots of secondhand stuff with gallons of tea and Brixton buns" 11am - 6pm on 24, 25, 30 Nov and 1,2,7,8,9,13,14,15,16,20,21,22,23 Dec


where is it?  I have two stubborn presents for funky people to buy... everything else is done!  This might solve the problem....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> where is it? I have two stubborn presents for funky people to buy... everything else is done! This might solve the problem....


Between Gresham Road & Barrington Road by the railway lines - entrance on Barrington Road


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Between Gresham Road & Barrington Road by the railway lines - entrance on Barrington Road


Thankyou non-person


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

@Manter


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

hi there @Badgers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

@wankers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> .





Manter said:


> .





Brixton Hatter said:


> .


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2012)

@Brixton Hatter .... oh wait. It's the ghost in the machine again.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

@Badgers, I think his non-status is getting to him....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> @Badgers, I think his non-status is getting to him....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

@Onket

Copperhead Ale - Fordham Brewing Company
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1512/4043/?sort=latest&start=0

Nice pint but on the pricey side at the Kaff Bar


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



Incorrect spelling of 'useful'.

@badgers


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apologies if repeating something elsewhere.
Noticed on my way back from Brixton just now that signs are going up for "Simulcara Studio" on the old Medussa club premises (opposite Brixton East on Barrington Road - and formerly East Brixton SR station).
Judging from their website Simulcara is in a more upmarket area of the arts than Pedro's establishment.
Seems Simulcara already have an arch in Loughborough Junction - so I guess they know what they're doing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> @Badgers, I think his non-status is getting to him....


 
Good point.  As he doesn't exist, Black Jamaican should give me his chocolates


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good point. As he doesn't exist, Black Jamaican should give me his chocolates


fight you for them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> fight you for them


 
@Brixton Hatter's already told Black Jamaican if he couldn't find him because he doesn't exist, to give them to me


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> @Brixton Hatter's already told Black Jamaican if he couldn't find him because he doesn't exist, to give them to me


<<sigh>>


----------



## boohoo (Nov 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> where is it? I have two stubborn presents for funky people to buy... everything else is done! This might solve the problem....


 
Check out 20 Storey on Market Row - gift shop opposite Franca Manca. Nice stuff in there  - some of it locally created.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> <<sigh>>


 
Chocolate's bad for you anyway, so with my unhealthy lifestyle, I'm better off taking it off your hands


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Check out 20 Storey on Market Row - gift shop opposite Franca Manca. Nice stuff in there - some of it locally created.


 
What kind of gifts?

What's that shop called that sells the jewellery?


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2012)

There's a 'chocolate artistry' place next door to Franco Manca too. Dunno if it's been mentioned, I'm not on this thread.


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Chocolate's bad for you anyway, so with my unhealthy lifestyle, I'm better off taking it off your hands


I'll probably still eat just as much- I'll never be thin 



boohoo said:


> Check out 20 Storey on Market Row - gift shop opposite Franca Manca. Nice stuff in there - some of it locally created.


 
thanks- I'll have a look on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

There's going to be a rise in bag thefts if the loud and confident woman I've just seen in the Ritzy is anything to go by. She just threw her coat and bag down in the seating area and went off to the bar for five minutes. If I was so mindful, I could have been away with the bag or at least had a _jolly good_ rifle through her pockets.

I think she thinks she's in Tunbridge Wells or somewhere.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2012)

Did she have an IPad?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 20, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Apologies if repeating something elsewhere.
> Noticed on my way back from Brixton just now that signs are going up for "Simulcara Studio" on the old Medussa club premises (opposite Brixton East on Barrington Road - and formerly East Brixton SR station).
> Judging from their website Simulcara is in a more upmarket area of the arts than Pedro's establishment.
> Seems Simulcara already have an arch in Loughborough Junction - so I guess they know what they're doing.


Interesting. I noticed that Pedro has been absent recently and that the outside terrace bit was getting overgrown. Last time I went past and looked, it had all been cleaned up, so perhaps the new people have been there for a few weeks. Be interesting to see what happens with the space.....it's a great venue, albeit underused, underpromoted and with some tired old equipment inside.

E2A: A photography studio by the looks of it.....so probably no more all night parties


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2012)

I see we have a new gang problem in Brixton.  Some big-shot who goes by the name of "Kool" is boasting about coming to Brixton with his gang - whoever they may be - on the 29th.

http://www.electricbrixton.com/events-article.php?id=275


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I see we have a new gang problem in Brixton. Some big-shot who goes by the name of "Kool" is boasting about coming to Brixton with his gang - whoever they may be - on the 29th.
> 
> http://www.electricbrixton.com/events-article.php?id=275


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2012)

editor said:


> There's going to be a rise in bag thefts if the loud and confident woman I've just seen in the Ritzy is anything to go by. She just threw her coat and bag down in the seating area and went off to the bar for five minutes. If I was so mindful, I could have been away with the bag or at least had a _jolly good_ rifle through her pockets.
> 
> I think she thinks she's in Tunbridge Wells or somewhere.


 
What did you get? 

I'll take anything interesting- usual prices.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

@Onket
Good luck for tomorrow Onket


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> @Onket
> Good luck for tomorrow Onket


 
Cheers.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2012)

Dunno if this will help anyone but car v van head on collision Atlantic Road @ Brixton Hill - road closed, busses diverted currently.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm guessing you meant Brixton Road here?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 21, 2012)

it was still mental hours later.  the smashed up car under the bridge had been well mangled./


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

> A23 Brixton Road Brixton, southbound at B223 Atlantic Road
> A23 London - One lane blocked and slow traffic on A23 Brixton Road southbound in Brixton at Brixton Station, because of an accident earlier on.


 
Anyone know how long delays are?  Have to go somewhere today


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm guessing you meant Brixton Road here?


 
Yeah sorry. I was tired.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

Weather outside sounds foul


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

It's really, really, really dark out there at the moment.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

ARGH I was just about to head out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

Go on then.  You can report back


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone know how long delays are? Have to go somewhere today


I cycled through at 0840 and there was nothing out of the ordinary to be seen. Must have been tidied up very quickly.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Go on then. You can report back


I've got to finish my coffee first.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 21, 2012)

high winds, pissing rain, and clouds are getting darker :/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I cycled through at 0840 and there was nothing out of the ordinary to be seen. Must have been tidied up very quickly.


 
Cheers Crispy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I've got to finish my coffee first.


 
Wimp!  It's stopped now so you're safe


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 21, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> it was still mental hours later. the smashed up car under the bridge had been well mangled./


here you are, for all you crash pron fans:


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wimp! It's stopped now so you're safe


Still raining here.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2012)

Wuthering and it's dark enough to need the lights on.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> It's really, really, really dark out there at the moment.


 
I predict another night of car crashes then!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I cycled through at 0840 and there was nothing out of the ordinary to be seen. Must have been tidied up very quickly.


 
i was on a bus going past at about 9.30 and the car was still there, half blocking the road, and making all the traffic really slow.  are you sure you were paying attention?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2012)

Atlantic road and brixton road? I guess I can't have been paying attention.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 21, 2012)

be careful out there.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2012)

I was coming out of Atlantic Rd and turning North, so I guess the mess was South of there.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

The clouds aren't 'alf moving swiftly cross the Brixton sky at the moment. It almost looks like a time lapse video!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> here you are, for all you crash pron fans:


Phwoaaar. Look at the front on that.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 21, 2012)

editor said:


> The clouds aren't 'alf moving swiftly cross the Brixton sky at the moment. It almost looks like a time lapse video!


 
The sky's also very red


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 21, 2012)

The sky is kind of red.....it's making the inside of the room glow a sort of reddy colour


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks ace.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The sky is kind of red.....it's making the inside of the room glow a sort of reddy colour


 
That's why I noticed.  I walked into the living room and was very confused by the colour


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> That's why I noticed. I walked into the living room and was very confused by the colour


glad it's not just me...I haven't even started drinking or smoking yet today!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm guessing my neighbour left the balcony door unlocked, it keeps banging


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

Do I need to trek all the way down to the Portuguese deli on Atlantic Rd for smoked paprika or is there somewhere further up that sell it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks lovely reflected off buildings


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> That's why I noticed. I walked into the living room and was very confused by the colour


Same as - thought there was something wrong with my eyes until I noticed that the laptop screen hadn't gone pink.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Do I need to trek all the way down to the Portuguese deli on Atlantic Rd for smoked paprika or is there somewhere further up that sell it?


Brixton Wholefoods sell it and I think Nours do too...sorry not much help if you mean 'up' Brixton Hill!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Brixton Wholefoods sell it and I think Nours do too...sorry not much help if you mean 'up' Brixton Hill!


That's what I meant yea. Wouldn't kill me to get some fresh air now that the rain's stopped I suppose.


----------



## Griffter (Nov 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's what I meant yea. Wouldn't kill me to get some fresh air now that the rain's stopped I suppose.


How much do you need?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2012)

probably somewhere on New Park Rd no? @Kanda would know


----------



## Kanda (Nov 21, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> probably somewhere on New Park Rd no? @Kanda would know


 
Doubt it v.much. Happy Shopper 'might' have one in, no gaurantees..


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

Griffter said:


> How much do you need?


Not enough.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 21, 2012)

Sainsbury


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Sainsbury


What of them? Got my smoked paprika at A&C in the end. Then went to Lidl to get some sausages, but ended up buying other stuff and forgetting about sausages.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 21, 2012)

Smoking paprika?  I thought it was parsley that the 'dealers' sold to the drug tourists?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Smoking paprika? I thought it was parsley that the 'dealers' sold to the drug tourists?


Usually oregano, but can be whatever that looks the part.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 21, 2012)

Apparently there's a particular herb sold at Brixton Wholefoods which is a dead ringer for weed.


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2012)

It took me four bloody hours to get back from Swindon today. I didn't even want to go to Swindon. Then got drowned by a bus going through a puddle on Water Lane, must have looked like I was about to sit down on the pavement and cry... so a total stranger hugged me. I love Brixton sometimes


----------



## peterkro (Nov 21, 2012)

In other news I've just got the keys to my new flat on the South Bank,goodbye losers,I'm down with the celebs now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2012)

peterkro said:


> In other news I've just got the keys to my new flat on the South Bank,goodbye losers,I'm down with the celebs now.


You've been in Brixton for _years_ haven't you? Is this a voluntary move? 

Good luck


----------



## peterkro (Nov 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> You've been in Brixton for _years_ haven't you? Is this a voluntary move?
> 
> Good luck


Yes I've been in Brixton for forty years,no it's not voluntary (Lambeth short life finally got me) I'm going to the south bank,I don't want to say where to easy to identify,but I'm looking forward.I'll never sever my ties to Brixton it's my heart and soul.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2012)

peterkro said:


> In other news I've just got the keys to my new flat on the South Bank,goodbye losers,I'm down with the celebs now.


The South Bank isn't a bad place to live at all. Nice one.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 22, 2012)

Got to big up Brixton DIY - just bought loads of gardening stuff, and they're a lot cheaper than Homebase or B&Q. Most odd.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Got to big up Brixton DIY - just bought loads of gardening stuff, and they're a lot cheaper than Homebase or B&Q. Most odd.


bit late in the year to be gardening


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Got to big up Brixton DIY - just bought loads of gardening stuff, and they're a lot cheaper than Homebase or B&Q. Most odd.


Yep, really good shop


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/nov/21/councils-adopt-co-operative-approach - mentions Lambeth & Brixton


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> bit late in the year to be gardening


Nothing like a bit of gaaarrrdening in Novemberrrr. Oo arr.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Nothing like a bit of gaaarrrdening in Novemberrrr. Oo arr.


you're hardier than I am


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 22, 2012)

Well if you cut down on the champagne you might develop the constitution for it.  

Champagne-swilling softies, sod off to the Cotswolds on your Police horse...Jeremy Clarkson...vote Tory...eat the rich..


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Champagne-swilling softies, sod off to the Cotswolds on your Police horse...Jeremy Clarkson...vote Tory...eat the rich..




I may have to sue you for libel (or is it slander?  Not idea.  Something)


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 22, 2012)

I was going to post this in that other recent attack at the train station thread, but someone was injured (a fall and not an assault) on Dalberg Road the other night, and were lying in the street unnoticed for an hour. The ambulance service then took another hour to turn up, with an ambulance passing on to another call during that time.

Apparently the Kings Hospital service was overwhelmed.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

f* me the weather's crap.  I've just been blown home


----------



## colacubes (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> f* me the weather's crap. I've just been blown home


 
I'm half wondering whether to take my window tubs in cos I'm slightly concerned they're going to get blown off and injure someone


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm half wondering whether to take my window tubs in cos I'm slightly concerned they're going to get blown off and injure someone


yeah, someone washing airer thingy had blown off their balcony on tulse hill and was merrily chasing a bus


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm ready to brave the elements in the quest for BEER and FUN. It is, after all, Thursday night, and that's known locally as "Local's night."


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm ready to brave the elements in the quest for BEER and FUN. It is, after all, Thursday night, and that's known locally as "Local's night."


this local is under a duvet on the sofa, so is waving from a distance


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm ready to brave the elements in the quest for BEER and FUN. It is, after all, Thursday night, and that's known locally as "Local's night."


 
Just came back from Electric Brixton - £9 for two cans. Not many locals.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm ready to brave the elements in the quest for BEER and FUN. It is, after all, Thursday night, and that's known locally as "Local's night."


 
Brixton Social Club was well busy (outside) when I passed at 9.00pm.  Strange weather to be standing outside in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2012)

This weather is just getting worse and worse

Rain hammering off window


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This weather is just getting worse and worse
> 
> Rain hammering off window


Yup, and proper gusty wind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yup, and proper gusty wind.


 
Just opened the window to look out.  Not that I needed to


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just opened the window to look out.  Not that I needed to


I wouldn't open the window invade the wind ripped it out of my hand...proper grotty weather


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> invade the wind


 
Been raiding the fridge have we?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> I wouldn't open the window invade the wind ripped it out of my hand...proper grotty weather


 
Ripped what out of your hand? 

I'm about to open the window again


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2012)

Went out for 2 minutes. Glad I brought a brolly.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Been raiding the fridge have we?


Ha! If only. Typing on my phone. As too cold to get out of bed and get (gasp) my iPad*


* other tablet computers are available


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ripped what out of your hand?
> 
> I'm about to open the window again


The window, you daft besom


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> The window, you daft besom


 
Well it could have been your phone!


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Went out for 2 minutes. Glad I brought a brolly.


Galoshes


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it could have been your phone!


Fair enough, I'll give you that one. 

I really ought to go to sleep but am wide awake. Badlands Romeo was here opposite and he normally keeps me entertained for a bit, but I think even he thinks the weather is too bad at the moment...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Badlands Romeo?


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Have I not told you? We have twins living opposite with their parents. They are probably about 20. One of them (still not sure which) has a guy who comes round and attempts to woo her. He appears to not be allowed in the house.... Sometimes they let the dog out to sit with him, but mostly one or both of the twins smoke a fag out of the upstairs window  (occasionally they have phone conversations with other people at the same time). He has started making her (them?!) mix tapes now, that he plays on his car stereo. It's all quite entertaining


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant! Make sure you video them. It'll be worth a fortune when Romeo has shot the father and sundry deputies. And check your buildings insurance to see if you are covered for arson by Martin Sheen.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuck. Just got the 322 back from Brixton because of the biblical rain and a youngish guy got on who was bleeding from a cut on his eye. He seemed really disorientated and didn't do the oyster thing so I asked him where he was going/lived etc.  I don't know if he was drunk or in shock or both but he didn't seem to really know. Eventually he said he lived in Tulse Hillbut I couldn't establish where. My stop was fast approaching but I really didn't want to leave him in the state he was. Luckily another guy further down the bus came forward to say he was going to Tulse Hill and would help him.

But now I feel guilty and worried that I should have taken him to A&E or called an ambulance or something. But there's no one at home ATM and I didn't know him from Adam and I couldn't drive to King's because I've had a few drinks. Fuck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Have I not told you? We have twins living opposite with their parents. They are probably about 20. One of them (still not sure which) has a guy who comes round and attempts to woo her. He appears to not be allowed in the house.... Sometimes they let the dog out to sit with him, but mostly one or both of the twins smoke a fag out of the upstairs window (occasionally they have phone conversations with other people at the same time). He has started making her (them?!) mix tapes now, that he plays on his car stereo. It's all quite entertaining


 
Ah, how romantic

















NOT


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2012)

I also asked him if someone had attacked him or if he'd fallen over and he couldn't answer. Stressed now and can't sleep.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Fuck. Just got the 322 back from Brixton because of the biblical rain and a youngish guy got on who was bleeding from a cut on his eye. He seemed really disorientated and didn't do the oyster thing so I asked him where he was going/lived etc. I don't know if he was drunk or in shock or both but he didn't seem to really know. Eventually he said he lived in Tulse Hillbut I couldn't establish where. My stop was fast approaching but I really didn't want to leave him in the state he was. Luckily another guy further down the bus came forward to say he was going to Tulse Hill and would help him.
> 
> But now I feel guilty and worried that I should have taken him to A&E or called an ambulance or something. But there's no one at home ATM and I didn't know him from Adam and I couldn't drive to King's because I've had a few drinks. Fuck.


 
Well maybe the guy who took over from you will decide he's in maybe a worse state and do it.  The fact that he came forward means it doesn't sound like he's going to totally abandon him - hopefully


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Fuck. Just got the 322 back from Brixton because of the biblical rain and a youngish guy got on who was bleeding from a cut on his eye. He seemed really disorientated and didn't do the oyster thing so I asked him where he was going/lived etc.  I don't know if he was drunk or in shock or both but he didn't seem to really know. Eventually he said he lived in Tulse Hillbut I couldn't establish where. My stop was fast approaching but I really didn't want to leave him in the state he was. Luckily another guy further down the bus came forward to say he was going to Tulse Hill and would help him.
> 
> But now I feel guilty and worried that I should have taken him to A&E or called an ambulance or something. But there's no one at home ATM and I didn't know him from Adam and I couldn't drive to King's because I've had a few drinks. Fuck.


You did the right thing and left him with someone else who was going to help him. You didn't abandon him, you passed on responsibility to someone else in a position to help


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't worry, he won't die. Just a bit of concussion. If he collapses somebody will notice and get help.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Brilliant! Make sure you video them. It'll be worth a fortune when Romeo has shot the father and sundry deputies. And check your buildings insurance to see if you are covered for arson by Martin Sheen.


The last mix tape was r&b... It was quite special....his is not a platonic infatuation


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well maybe the guy who took over from you will decide he's in maybe a worse state and do it.  The fact that he came forward means it doesn't sound like he's going to totally abandon him - hopefully


Hopefully. He was in a right state and the weather is truly terrible tonight. I can't bear the thought of him stumbling around completely out of it, covered in blood.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> You did the right thing and left him with someone else who was going to help him. You didn't abandon him, you passed on responsibility to someone else in a position to help


I hope so. Still feel bad though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I hope so. Still feel bad though.


 
You shouldn't.  You took the first step, and that encouraged someone else to step forward and help out


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got a fancy new radio controlled weather forecaster from Lidl. It says the tendency is sunny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I've got a fancy new radio controlled weather forecaster from Lidl. It says the tendency is sunny.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

I've checked the instructions and it's all my fault. You have to tell the weather station what the weather is doing in order for it to display the correct weather. So I have changed the sunshine symbol to the rain-falling-from-clouds symbol. And now the station is telling me that the tendency is rain. I don't know how I ever managed without it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I've checked the instructions and it's all my fault. You have to tell the weather station what the weather is doing in order for it to display the correct weather. So I have changed the sunshine symbol to the rain-falling-from-clouds symbol. And now the station is telling me that the tendency is rain. I don't know how I ever managed without it.


 


Well I suppose it's a bit like a watch/clock.  Needs to be set first 

Maybe you have to make it recognise that the stuff outside is rain by setting the rain symbol whilst it's raining, sort of thing


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

I suppose. I was rather hoping that the Weather Sensor which is outside on the window ledge is supposed to use its High Frequency Transmitter to inform the Weather Station about the prevailing atmospheric conditions.  Perhaps it think it's at Lidl HQ in Deutschland. There's nothing in the manual about telling it what Brixton is.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

Things I liked about Brixton tonight:
- the weather
- bars with a puppies
- Eritrean taxi drivers

Things i disliked about Brixton tonight:
Loads but then I remember the above so none.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brixton Social Club was well busy (outside) when I passed at 9.00pm. Strange weather to be standing outside in


It was still busy around 2:45am.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> - bars with a puppies


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


>


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Just came back from Electric Brixton - £9 for two cans. Not many locals.


Eeek! I was enjoying considerably cheaper pints at the Albert/414/Dogstar tonight.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Eeek! I was enjoying considerably cheaper pints at the Albert/414/Dogstar tonight.


 
I think we might have had 50p tax for being in the wankers (VIP) area which was worth it as we had some chatting to do but still, that's a good markup.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

VIP area, eh?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyway, about these bars with a puppies....


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

Apparently it was about £20 in tonight I'll pay 50p extra a drink to be able to chat in peace.

You mean you haven't heard about Super Puppy? I'm stopping putting on bands and having a Puppy of the Month.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24647193991.362356.58502258990&type=1&theater


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> It was still busy around 2:45am.


 
Surprised they didn't all blow away


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Surprised they didn't all blow away


There were a few charmers taking advantage of the open air toilet facilities outside my block as usual


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely.  Maybe they thought the rain would wash it away

Although considering the rain was almost horizontal tonight, you could take perverse pleasure in the fact that their piss might have been horizontal and they may have pissed on one of their friends


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

I loved the reggae/ska at the 414 tonight.  Old school!


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lovely. Maybe they thought the rain would wash it away
> 
> Although considering the rain was almost horizontal tonight, you could take perverse pleasure in the fact that their piss might have been horizontal and they may have pissed on one of their friends


Better if the wind arced around and blew the piss right back in their stupid faces. Most don't even try to cover up what they're doing and just stand on the pavement with their cocks out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Better if the wind arced around and blew the piss right back in their stupid faces. Most don't even try to cover up what they're doing and just stand on the pavement with their cocks out.


 
Record them and shame them


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Record them and shame them


Seeing it once is enough.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Surprised they didn't all blow away


 
Well, they probably blew in so they'll blow out again


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Seeing it once is enough.


 
Archive it for 20 years; possibly future Tory leaders.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

Is Friends of Brixton Market still going? The upcoming meetings page of their site is a little bare  http://www.friendsofbrixtonmarket.org/calendar-2/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Is Friends of Brixton Market still going? The upcoming meetings page of their site is a little bare http://www.friendsofbrixtonmarket.org/calendar-2/


iirc they seemed to go a bit quiet after the food 'revolution' grew in Granville Arcade. I went to a few of their events when they were first set up (2008ish?) when there was a real threat that Granville Arcade would be knocked down and turned into some sort of retail development. I guess they might perceive there's less of a need for FBM now (given the buoyant nature of business in the covered markets) but I still think the market in general could do with some more support, especially the retail (i.e. not cafes/restaurants) side of things.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

@editor 

Just found my next pair of trainers on the market


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2012)

Front cover of the Brixton Buzz Xmas Special right there


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2012)

??


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2012)

for the Brixton hipster:


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Front cover of the Brixton Buzz Xmas Special right there



Headline sponsorship at least


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

Bit chaotic in town


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit chaotic in town


gig at the academy?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> gig at the academy?



Yes but no. Chaos is a car crash


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yes but no. Chaos is a car crash


Details here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...dics-attend-to-person-in-booking-hall.302477/


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2012)

Ouch. I saw two people almost knocked over by buses outside Nationwide this evenng; crowded pavement so they stepped into the road into the path of a bus. There was a serious car crash on south Lambeth road this morning too. Pededstrian being transferred onto a stretcher & 10 police present. Hope they're ok.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Ouch. I saw two people almost knocked over by buses outside Nationwide this evenng; crowded pavement so they stepped into the road into the path of a bus.


That bit of pavement is really narrow. When people are queuing for the cashpoints and smoking outside the pub and waiting to cross the road, it's a nightmare. People with pushchairs struggle. I'm not a normally fan of railings, but that's one place where we could do with some imo, to stop people stepping out into the road. Or widen the pavement.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, I have had a totally fucking awful week. I am on my way back to Brixton, where should I go? I need to eat (tho tempted by KFC, never said I was classy) but mostly want to not think about the cunts I work with (ergo anywhere laptop bags and rugby shirts are prevalent doesn't work) and possibly dance. Recommendations, hive mind, please....


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> for the Brixton hipster:


OMFG....


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That bit of pavement is really narrow. When people are queuing for the cashpoints and smoking outside the pub and waiting to cross the road, it's a nightmare. People with pushchairs struggle. I'm not a normally fan of railings, but that's one place where we could do with some imo, to stop people stepping out into the road. Or widen the pavement.


There's always a mania on Fridays , I notice it more when I'm on the bike, people are always stepping out in front of me, everyone is headlong into the weekend, please be careful and show regard for your fellow citizens


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That bit of pavement is really narrow. When people are queuing for the cashpoints and smoking outside the pub and waiting to cross the road, it's a nightmare. People with pushchairs struggle. I'm not a normally fan of railings, *but that's one place where we could do with some imo,* to stop people stepping out into the road. Or widen the pavement.


 
Definitely.  I had my elbow bashed once.

Not really possible to widen the pavement without narrowing the road though is it, other than knocking down the shops


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Definitely.  I had my elbow bashed once.
> 
> Not really possible to widen the pavement without narrowing the road though is it, other than knocking down the shops


Or building an underpass .......


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That bit of pavement is really narrow. When people are queuing for the cashpoints and smoking outside the pub and waiting to cross the road, it's a nightmare. People with pushchairs struggle. I'm not a normally fan of railings, but that's one place where we could do with some imo, to stop people stepping out into the road. Or widen the pavement.


I've seen people narrowly avoiding being clipped by bus wing mirrors along that stretch too. 

The crossing outside Marks & Sparks seems particularly perilous because there's so little room and the pavement slopes down into the road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Or building an underpass .......


 
Still a bit tight on space though.  Could have the entrance in Beehive Place/Lane/Alley/whatever it is though


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Bring back the bridge!






http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/brixton-footbridge-mystery.html


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Still a bit tight on space though.  Could have the entrance in Beehive Place/Lane/Alley/whatever it is though


 Iwas thinking more of somewhere like Croydon  and resurfacing in Vauxhall  near the new town that they're building.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Bring back the bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not disabled friendly though, and won't solve the problem down by the Beehive.  People will still congregate on that pavement whilst smoking/queuing for the cashpoint


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

No buses going beyond tulse hill, I assume because of stabbing/squashing/whatever. 

The one day I don't have flats in my bag.... If anyone finds a blonde in a hedge in Tulse Hill tomorrow, that'll be me....


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Is anyone going to the Unhinged Festival at the Fridge tonight. It sounds..._ interesting._

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...-at-electric-brixton-indie/?instance_id=60559


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> No buses going beyond tulse hill, I assume because of stabbing/squashing/whatever.
> 
> The one day I don't have flats in my bag.... If anyone finds a blonde in a hedge in Tulse Hill tomorrow, that'll be me....


 
Buses are coming up the Hill, but not sure whether that's via BWL

or maybe via Acre Lane?


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Buses are coming up the Hill, but not sure whether that's via BWL
> 
> or maybe via Acre Lane?


Well, I ended up face down in a pile of leaves instead.... Lovely chap tried to mug me! I am absolutely fine, didn't lose anything as my bag was securely attached to me and I fought back, some fabulous people stopped to help.... An properly tearful and a bit mad right now, but will post properly later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Well, I ended up face down in a pile of leaves instead.... Lovely chap tried to mug me! I am absolutely fine, didn't lose anything as my bag was securely attached to me and I fought back, some fabulous people stopped to help.... An properly tearful and a bit mad right now, but will post properly later.


 


Whereabouts?


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Whereabouts?


Christchurch road near hillside road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Christchurch road near hillside road.


 
Is that a busy road or a quiet residential road?  Don't really know it


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Well, I ended up face down in a pile of leaves instead.... Lovely chap tried to mug me! I am absolutely fine, didn't lose anything as my bag was securely attached to me and I fought back, some fabulous people stopped to help.... An properly tearful and a bit mad right now, but will post properly later.


That's horrible but good on you for not giving in and I'm glad you're OK - and great that people got involved to help too.

Have you called the cops? Please do as this scumbag needs to be caught.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking hell, that's only the South Circular. A bit brazen to mug somebody there. Well done for fighting back - thank goodness you're not hurt. Maybe it wasn't one of the usual tossers who mugs people in residential roads at closing time - their MO seems to be to knock you on the head from behind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Fucking hell, that's only the South Circular. A bit brazen to mug somebody there. Well done for fighting back - thank goodness you're not hurt. Maybe it wasn't one of the usual tossers who mugs people in residential roads at closing time - their MO seems to be to knock you on the head from behind.


 
Looking at it on Google maps, it looks quite quiet though, and lots of trees for cover


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


>


Imagine how good you'd feel walking the restaurant-lined avenues of the Villaaage with a pair of these on...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Well, I ended up face down in a pile of leaves instead.... Lovely chap tried to mug me! I am absolutely fine, didn't lose anything as my bag was securely attached to me and I fought back, some fabulous people stopped to help<snip>


(((Manter)))


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter, do call the fuzz if you can face it. Maybe there are cameras there.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Busy, well lit.... If you aren't walking up tulse hill, alternative is Christchurch to Roupell Road, then upper tulse hill to the other end of my street. 

So.... Usually, on a Friday, I would drink god knows how much, and throw myself in a cab from the office. Today, I has two glasses of wine and decided to go home. Messages the northerner to find out eta, got train to tulse hill, went and stood at the bus stop..... No buses. Checked on here, posed a few sarcy comments about stabbing/shootings/stumblings in front of buses ruining my night, decided to walk due to bus-absence.  Couple of slightly laity lads at the bus stop, so went a different way to them- rather than tulse hill, went up Christchurch. About halfway home when a guy came running out of the estate on my left, and tried to grab my bag. It was properly done up, on my shoulder, tucked under my arm, so the first grab got nothing. So he held on to it and shook. I shook back, so he hit me. I fell over, managed to fall on my bag, while shouting fuck off you cunt as loudly as I could. And some other words I shouldn't know... He yanked my bag one more time and as he bent over me i hit him, then he ran over the road into the back of the estate.  There were 2 others with h, but they came nowhere near me. 

I am absolutely fine- much more shaken up than I expected, but nothing taken and two LOVELY people stopped to help- both had been going past in their cars and drive back when they saw me hit the deck. Police were utterly lovely, said there was nothing I did wrong (flashing electronics etc) but had I moved here recently. Northerner, who had run there from my house pointed out we have been here 7 years and this is the first thing that has happened to us here, but hey....

My faith in Brixtonites was totally, totally vindicated by the fabulous people that stopped... If anyone knows a white woman with dreadlocks in a Volvo (?) with one bust headlight and a young white guy with short hair in a blue slogan tshirt (i was shaking too much to read it....) in a ?ford ka who stopped to help someone tonight, pls let me know, I want to buy them a drink. I don't know what I would have done without them- I can't be more grateful for people's basic decency


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Manter, do call the fuzz if you can face it. Maybe there are cameras there.


Thanks, I did, as did the lovely guy who stopped. And the fabulous woman told the northerner where I was. And held my arm while I shook

Seriously, in retrospect, really not that big a deal... They didn't get anything, I was just hit and knocked over, not knifed or anything....and people helped, was near home, am now in the bath with door locked and northerner on guard . But terrifying. And properly shaken.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> He yanked my bag one more time and as he bent over me i hit him, then he ran over the road into the back of the estate.  There were 2 others with h, but they came nowhere near me.




Don't blame them!  They were probably shitting themselves at your uncouth language and fightback skills 




> I am absolutely fine- much more shaken up than I expected, but nothing taken and two LOVELY people stopped to help- both had been going past in their cars and drive back when they saw me hit the deck. Police were utterly lovely, said there was nothing I did wrong (flashing electronics etc) but had I moved here recently. Northerner, who had run there from my house pointed out we have been here 7 years and this is the first thing that has happened to us here, but hey....
> 
> My faith in Brixtonites was totally, totally vindicated by the fabulous people that stopped... If anyone knows a white woman with dreadlocks in a Volvo (?) with one bust headlight and a young white guy with short hair in a blue slogan tshirt (i was shaking too much to read it....) in a ?ford ka who stopped to help someone tonight, pls let me know, I want to buy them a drink. I don't know what I would have done without them- I can't be more grateful for people's basic decency


 
Glad to hear some decent people came to your aid.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 23, 2012)

You're being fantastically brave, but it IS a big deal.  Any shithead who tries to rob a woman and assaults her is a huge problem - he's depriving women of their basic right to walk around without fear. I hope this deviant gets what's coming to him asap.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter, hope you're ok.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all v much.... Feel a bit pathetic for being all teary, but I have tea, and chocolate, and can hear a helicopter overhead that I suspect is my fault :-D. Police said muggers often go on a spree so having had no success they will be on the prowl. Hope everyone is as lucky as me tonight. Am, pathetically, going to bed. As a duvet will protect me rom the world


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Busy, well lit.... If you aren't walking up tulse hill, alternative is Christchurch to Roupell Road, then upper tulse hill to the other end of my street.
> <snip>


I know the route and use it often enough, it really does feel as safe as anywhere else.


Manter said:


> <snip>My faith in Brixtonites was totally, totally vindicated by the fabulous people that stopped... <snip>I don't know what I would have done without them- I can't be more grateful for people's basic decency


Very glad to hear it.  Also relieved that you're more or less okay.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looking at it on Google maps, it looks quite quiet though, and lots of trees for cover


Trees have been cut back to 10 foot plus from the road... But if you are a big six foot plus lad, I guess that is three strides. Oh well.... More booze and cabs home is the way forward I guess. Maybe that's an upside....!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Thank you all v much.... Feel a bit pathetic for being all teary, but I have tea, and chocolate, and can hear a helicopter overhead that I suspect is my fault :-D. Police said muggers often go on a spree so having had no success they will be on the prowl. Hope everyone is as lucky as me tonight. Am, pathetically, going to bed. As a duvet will protect me rom the world


You're not pathetic.  You've had a very nasty fright and now that your body's come out of emergency mode you're dealing with the after effects of all that adrenaline.  And IMHO putting yourself in the safest most comforting part of your home makes perfect sense.  I hope the bastard who did this to you is caught soon.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Thank you all v much.... Feel a bit pathetic for being all teary, but I have tea, and chocolate, and can hear a helicopter overhead that I suspect is my fault :-D. Police said muggers often go on a spree so having had no success they will be on the prowl. Hope everyone is as lucky as me tonight. Am, pathetically, going to bed. As a duvet will protect me rom the world


 
Nothing pathetic about going to bed....just hope your duvet comforts you & you feel better later.

I think you were amazing in the situation and also managed to do the right thing in helping others.....well done.


PS
If you have a friend\partner, then call them over as you shouldn't be alone tonight.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Imagine how good you'd feel walking the restaurant-lined avenues of the Villaaage with a pair of these on...


 
I'm sure I probably thought the same of you in 7-11 back in the day!


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 23, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I'm sure I probably thought the same of you in 7-11 back in the day!


 
It's on.......whose gonna get served!!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 23, 2012)

(((Manter)))

I'm so sorry   But you're fine. and nothing got stolen so that's a plus side   Keep an eye on yourself though.  I was randomly attacked a few years ago and it takes a couple of days for it to creep up on you.  Take it easy for a couple of days and don't be worried if you feel shaky xx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter I've just seen this, really sorry to hear it.  I would also think nothing of going that route either

what rotten luck.

what nipsla says about it creeping up on you.  My daughter was mugged a few years back and she felt a bit spooked for a week.  She's a tough girl and she was ok after that. 

Please look after yourself this weekend and don't expect too much of yourself


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2012)

(((Manter)))


----------



## leanderman (Nov 24, 2012)

I now see Manter as Uma Thurman in Kill Bill(s)


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2012)

fucking hell Manter.. poor you.  Do take it easy over the next few days.. as Nipsla says, I suspect it will creep up on you a bit.  I know that stretch very well and I suppose I would expect it to be safe enough.  I suppose though, that one doesn't "expect" it anywhere and it always comes as a surprise/shock.  I feel quite angry on your behalf actually.

I hope you get lots of looking after over the next few days.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor Manter 

Well done though. I think you deserve some sort of treat this weekend.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Poor Manter
> 
> Well done though. I think you deserve some sort of treat this weekend.


I was expecting another sentence there
"..and I'm just the man to provide it"
I imagined you cooking something luscious and delivering it like the Milk Tray Man.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

If @Manter comes to the pub today she will be treated to a patented Badger Burger


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> If @Manter comes to the pub today she will be treated to a patented Badger Burger


 
hasn't the poor woman suffered enough...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 24, 2012)

chefs special sauce eh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> hasn't the poor woman suffered enough...






			
				Dan U said:
			
		

> chefs special sauce eh



Oi


----------



## ajdown (Nov 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> You're being fantastically brave, but it IS a big deal. Any shithead who tries to rob a woman and assaults her is a huge problem - he's depriving women of their basic right to walk around without fear. I hope this deviant gets what's coming to him asap.


 
Without trying to belittle Manter's awful experience, isn't it the right of everyone - regardless of gender - to be able to walk anywhere at any time without feeling threatened or being assaulted?  Surely it's a "basic right" - although sadly often lacking - for all of us?


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Without trying to belittle Manter's awful experience, isn't it the right of everyone - regardless of gender - to be able to walk anywhere at any time without feeling threatened or being assaulted?  Surely it's a "basic right" - although sadly often lacking - for all of us?


You are absolutely right. I guess the point is that the size/weight/muscle disparity between men and women is so much greater- if this chap had stopped and decided to sort me out, I would have been in serious trouble, and I'm a big girl, and bolshie with it- that we internalise it in a different way. But don't think that takes anything away from the fact that everyone should be able to walk without fear.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I now see Manter as Uma Thurman in Kill Bill(s)


The Northerner has suggested I take self defence classes, so you never know


----------



## Dan U (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter flippant comment to Badgers aside, hope you are ok today. and full marks for having the balls (so to speak) to hit out and shout a lot.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Thankyou all, you're all lovely. I am fine... Top bruises, but I bruise v easily so I always make minor incidents look dramatic  I am going to be like a demented child this weekend and follow the northerner round demanding treats


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> Thankyou all, you're all lovely. I am fine... Top bruises, but I bruise v easily so I always make minor incidents look dramatic  I am going to be like a demented child and follow the northerner round demanding treats



 

Can I recommend you watch a good comedy too.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Can I recommend you watch a good comedy too.


Does skyfall count?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> Does skyfall count?



If it has Daniel Craig in it then yes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Bit damp out there


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit damp out there


There was a lovely bit of Albert drinking crowd self-policing solidarity last night. Some idiot lobbed a bottle across one of the drinking tables in the back garden sending some pints spilling. The whole area immediately went quiet with several Albert regulars demanding to know "who threw that?". Others scanned the area for guilty looking types.

After a minute the culprit owned up, offered to replace everyone's drinks and all was well again.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit damp out there


I haven't made it out of bed yet (lazy tart) but I can hear a slightly worrying drip in the attic...


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 24, 2012)

Good work, Manter! 
I've lived in London for around ten-eleven years now? And haven't had anything seriously nasty happen to me yet. Am getting more paranoid as time goes on. I don't know what I'd do in that situation and I'm a well packed fellow (with pies mostly, my poor stupid tummy  ).
Hope you're okay, brave soldier! *salutes*


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you're okay, Manter, and pleased that people stopped to help. It's a great excuse to be spoiled rotten by the Northener, I reckon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 24, 2012)

@manter ((((manter)))) Glad you're not hurt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

@Brixton Hatter are you passing the pub today? Got some post for you.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Brixton Hatter are you passing the pub today? Got some post for you.


cool I will pop in


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

@nobody


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better today Manter.

You need to take your mind off recent events.  Do you fancy doing my shopping for me?


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hope you're feeling better today Manter.
> 
> You need to take your mind off recent events.  Do you fancy doing my shopping for me?


Nice try


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2012)

Just gone out to find that next door's extension roof is in our garden


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just gone out to find that next door's extension roof is in our garden


Sure it's not a pop up extension?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just gone out to find that next door's extension roof is in our garden


 
Blimey


----------



## leanderman (Nov 24, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Without trying to belittle Manter's awful experience, isn't it the right of everyone - regardless of gender - to be able to walk anywhere at any time without feeling threatened or being assaulted?  Surely it's a "basic right" - although sadly often lacking - for all of us?



problem is it's not difficult to mug someone and very easy to vanish afterwards. 


they keep doing it until caught by chance


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Is Brixton as busy as it was last Saturday?  I'm hoping horrible weather will have kept people in so if it's nice and empty, I'll go and do some shopping


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just gone out to find that next door's extension roof is in our garden


Good grief... Didn't think the weather was *that* bad....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> Good grief... Didn't think the weather was *that* bad....


 
Yeah, not sounding anything like Thursday night is it?


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is Brixton as busy as it was last Saturday?  I'm hoping horrible weather will have kept people in so if it's nice and empty, I'll go and do some shopping


I was having the same thought. Stuff I need to do, but ugh....if its busy....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> Good grief... Didn't think the weather was *that* bad....


It must have happened yesterday. It was a bit windy then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> I was having the same thought. Stuff I need to do, but ugh....if its busy....


 
I went there last Saturday for the first Saturday in absolutely ages.  Couldn't believe how busy it was.  I reckon everyone's started their Christmas shopping early.  It's not ever December 

Unless it's like that all the time and it's been so long that I've just forgotten


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It must have happened yesterday. It was a bit windy then.


 
Yesterday was calm, compared to Thursday


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, not sounding anything like Thursday night is it?


That was properly grim.

I have found the hard copy Meter cards for the house, from when the 'new' meter was put in, in 1947!  How cool is that? I will stick some photos up later- proper house- history. Makes me v happy

Edit to correct spelling


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, yesterday my climbing rose was swishing about a bit and I went out to check it wasn't going to bring the drainpipe down and there was no roof in my back garden then....


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I went there last Saturday for the first Saturday in absolutely ages.  Couldn't believe how busy it was.  I reckon everyone's started their Christmas shopping early.  It's not ever December
> 
> Unless it's like that all the time and it's been so long that I've just forgotten


I have finished mine.... I did it in September so I was all calm and not stressy and wouldn't panic buy.... And so I can avoid mad crowds, that just make me cross


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, yesterday my climbing rose was swishing about a bit and I went out to check it wasn't going to bring the drainpipe down and there was no roof in my back garden then....


 


Most strange.  I thought yesterday was very pleasant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> I have finished mine.... I did it in September so I was all calm and not stressy and wouldn't panic buy.... And so I can avoid mad crowds, that just make me cross


 
Yep, I do mine months beforehand as well, but online 

Unfortunately been a bit busy with other stuff recently and am a bit behind


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Most strange. I thought yesterday was very pleasant


I don't think I lost a day...anyway, the way the wind funnels around our back garden when it's coming from a certain direction tends to get magnified.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't think I lost a day...anyway, the way the wind funnels around our back garden when it's coming from a certain direction tends to get magnified.


I thought yesterday was quite nice too... We have a bit of a wind tunnel in the alleyway too....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I'm going to go out now.  If I'm not back within an hour, assume I've been blown away


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I'm going to go out now.  If I'm not back within an hour, assume I've been blown away


Good bye, and good luck.....

I may get dressed....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2012)

shit, sorry to hear about your nasty experience, manter. good work for fighting back though


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

I haven't seen any so far, but are there any 'official' Christmas decorations up around town yet?

Or are we in for another parsimonious selection?


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

file://locHere we go.  First reading on here is 1947.  And fabulous use of modal verbs in the instructions


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I haven't seen any so far, but are there any 'official' Christmas decorations up around town yet?
> 
> Or are we in for another parsimonious selection?


 
Do you mean the pathetic little triangular curtains of light blue lights that hang from street lamps?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm hoping that Lambeth are doing the right thing and holding back until Dec 1st before unveiling some stunning decorations for everyone to enjoy.

I can't see anything out there at the moment - not even the traditional Morley's Christmas tree.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm hoping that Lambeth are doing the right thing and holding back until Dec 1st before unveiling some stunning decorations for everyone to enjoy.


 
You can always dream


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Who is going to turn them on?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Who is going to turn them on?


I'm still waiting for my invite (see post #945).


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Who is going to turn them on?


one of the 'Brixton celebs' like the ones they have on the B£?

Or Jay Raynor


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my invite (see post #945).






			
				Manter said:
			
		

> one of the 'Brixton celebs' like the ones they have on the B£?
> 
> Or Jay Raynor





One Harold Bishop gets my vote


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 24, 2012)

Lee Jasper


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

John Major


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2012)

Curtis & Ishmael


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2012)

David Bowie.


----------



## DaleyMale (Nov 24, 2012)

....i saw Ferghal Sharkey standing outside Woolworths a little while back (aprox 30 years ago), worth an ask....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

David Cameron

So we can stone him while he's visiting


----------



## boohoo (Nov 24, 2012)

A few months back, the Hokusai Wave Mural in Camberwell got damaged by an explosion - it's going to be repaired. If anyone wants to help, get in touch. More info in link:

http://londonmuralpreservationsocie...usai-wave-mural-camberwell-resoration-update/


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

I popped in the Dogstar on the way home tonight, Boy oh boy do the staff work hard and I can only stand in awe at their levels of tolerance when they're dealing with some of the punters there. Respect due!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 25, 2012)

boohoo said:


> A few months back, the Hokusai Wave Mural in Camberwell got damaged by an explosion - it's going to be repaired. If anyone wants to help, get in touch. More info in link:
> 
> http://londonmuralpreservationsocie...usai-wave-mural-camberwell-resoration-update/


 
if i had literally one spare moment, I'd love to help with this actually, given my interest.  Although with my complete lack of artistic talent it could end up being another case of:


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Ton of cops outside the Barrier Block last night around 3am.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Ton of cops outside the Barrier Block last night around 3am.



Oh dear. Troubles?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear. Troubles?


I think there may have been some kind of car chase leading up to the arrests outside the block. There were some very unhappy lads being held by a bunch of cops by the Moorlands Rd entrance.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah. Town seemed more quiet to me last night. Was pretty damp.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ah. Town seemed more quiet to me last night. Was pretty damp.


There was an immense queue sheltering under umbrellas in the pissing rain outside the Dogstar for most of the night. At one point it must have stretched 100m or so. I've never seen the place so busy. Lord knows where they all come from.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> There was an immense queue sheltering under umbrellas in the pissing rain outside the Dogstar for most of the night. At one point it must have stretched 100m or so. I've never seen the place so busy. Lord knows where they all come from.



The Hoot crowd.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2012)

editor said:


> There was an immense queue sheltering under umbrellas in the pissing rain outside the Dogstar for most of the night. At one point it must have stretched 100m or so. I've never seen the place so busy. Lord knows where they all come from.


D'ya know, I've never been in the Dogstar?  From the day I arrived in Brixton 6 years ago (tomorrow!) it was always busy went I went past, and I always wandered on somewhere else.
I'm sure that means I failed some sort of Brixter-test


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The Hoot crowd.


It's been like this for ages though - way before the Hoot had its licensing problems.  I think it's a different kind of crowd anyway.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> D'ya know, I've never been in the Dogstar? From the day I arrived in Brixton 6 years ago (tomorrow!) it was always busy went I went past, and I always wandered on somewhere else.
> I'm sure that means I failed some sort of Brixter-test


I like it in the week, particularly Thursdays. You get a good local crowd in there and it's not rammed to the gills.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2012)

Good upstairs rooms too, should you be putting on a private party


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2012)

Like a wedding reception for instance.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Winot said:


> Like a wedding reception for instance.


The Dogstar is usually booked on all floors come with the weekend and it's not ideal for a reception seeing as the guests would have to battle their way through the crowds downstairs.


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2012)

editor said:


> The Dogstar is usually booked on all floors come with the weekend and it's not ideal for a reception seeing as the guests would have to battle their way through the crowds downstairs.



I had my 40th on the top two floors. The band we'd booked were a bit surprised how busy it was downstairs when they tried to leave at 3am with their drum kit.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

A little series of photos taken in Brixton yesterday:












More: Strangers and umbrellas passing by in the rain, Brixton


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I like it in the week, particularly Thursdays. You get a good local crowd in there and it's not rammed to the gills.


I may venture in next week.  This week am going to see the View in Camden .  V v happy about that.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> iirc they seemed to go a bit quiet after the food 'revolution' grew in Granville Arcade. I went to a few of their events when they were first set up (2008ish?) when there was a real threat that Granville Arcade would be knocked down and turned into some sort of retail development. I guess they might perceive there's less of a need for FBM now (given the buoyant nature of business in the covered markets) but I still think the market in general could do with some more support, especially the retail (i.e. not cafes/restaurants) side of things.


 
I think its more to do with the fact that one of the main  people in it moved on. There was no fall out amongst people. Its one of those things with voluntary pressure groups. They are unpaid. If a few people leave then they go quiet.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Definitely. I had my elbow bashed once.
> 
> Not really possible to widen the pavement without narrowing the road though is it, other than knocking down the shops


 
The changes to Brixton road as it goes through Brixton were supposed to bring traffic calming. Like Kensington High street. Remove all barriers and rely on traffic to learn to treat pedestrians with respect. The theory is that traffic adjusts driving behaviour if there are less barriers. It becomes "shared space".

As the accident outside M&S shows in Brixton this does not seem to work. I find cycling this section is difficult. As a pedestrian traffic does not necessarily alter there driving when getting to Brixton.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 26, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The changes to Brixton road as it goes through Brixton were supposed to bring traffic calming. Like Kensington High street. Remove all barriers and rely on traffic to learn to treat pedestrians with respect. The theory is that traffic adjusts driving behaviour if there are less barriers. It becomes "shared space".


 
But there don't seem to be any 'shared space' features. It's still just a normal road surface with normal kerbs.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> But there don't seem to be any 'shared space' features. It's still just a normal road surface with normal kerbs.


 
It is more further up from M&S to Mc Donalds. All barriers gone. Also the road was narrowed a bit on that section. This is supposed to slow treffic down both ways and affect the bit from the bridge to Barnardos. Does not work imo. Traffic hits Brixton and the drivers get frustrated as they know its a short bottleneck for traffic. So the traffic is really pushy.

I think there might have been a few barriers on the other bit as well. Cannot remember exactly.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 26, 2012)

Manter said:


> This week am going to see the View in Camden .


 
((Manter))  - what a terrible week - getting mugged and then that?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The changes to Brixton road as it goes through Brixton were supposed to bring traffic calming. Like Kensington High street. Remove all barriers and rely on traffic to learn to treat pedestrians with respect. The theory is that traffic adjusts driving behaviour if there are less barriers. It becomes "shared space".
> 
> As the accident outside M&S shows in Brixton this does not seem to work. I find cycling this section is difficult. As a pedestrian traffic does not necessarily alter there driving when getting to Brixton.


Why do you have trouble cycling through Brixton? I've always found it pretty straight forward, even when turning off the main road


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've started avoiding it now. Instead of coming down the hill and going through the high street, I get over onto Rattray Road and Atlantic Road and join the traffic by the police station. Much nicer ride, and not much slower.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it works better as a pedestrian. If the car-drivers don't like it, well fuck them.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you have trouble cycling through Brixton? I've always found it pretty straight forward, even when turning off the main road


I sometimes find turning off Atlantic Road into Coldharbour Lane (when I'm coming from Herne Hill) a little perilous because so many tossers rush the lights/drive through reds.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I haven't seen any so far, but are there any 'official' Christmas decorations up around town yet?
> 
> Or are we in for another parsimonious selection?


 
I have just seen a tweet that leads mt believe they will be switched on this Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I have just seen a tweet that leads mt believe they will be switched on this Friday.


 
By...........?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> By...........?


Santa, of course.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 26, 2012)

Need a quick recommendation. Looking to find a nice, quiet pub with decent ale to sit in for a bit this afternoon.
Am a bit stumped.
Heading up to the Duck Egg in a bit so somewhere near there would be brilliant 
Ta!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Santa, of course.


 
Last seen leaving the Beehive and heading towards the Villaaage


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Need a quick recommendation. Looking to find a nice, quiet pub with decent ale to sit in for a bit this afternoon.
> Am a bit stumped.
> Heading up to the Duck Egg in a bit so somewhere near there would be brilliant
> Ta!


 
Albert is very near but lacking ales 
Kaff Bar on Atlantic Rd has one good ale on but not cheap 
Craft Beer on Station Rd has good ales but not that comfy with a book 
The Duke of Edinburgh on Ferndale Road is a bit of a trek but good beer and comfy seats


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Albert is very near but lacking ales
> Kaff Bar on Atlantic Rd has one good ale on but not cheap
> Craft Beer on Station Rd has good ales but not that comfy with a book
> The Duke of Edinburgh on Ferndale Road is a bit of a trek but good beer and comfy seats


The Effra has a couple ales and is alright for a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> The Effra has a couple ales and is alright for a bit.


 
Yeah, The Effra would work ^


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks very much! Much appreciated. Might give the Effra a go I think.
Cheers!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2012)

you can't go wrong with the effra on a wet autumn afternoon.  IMO.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> By...........?



The mayor. No mention of Santa


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 26, 2012)

Effra's not likely to be open for a while though...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> The mayor. No mention of Santa


 
I wonder how man people in Lambeth know who the mayor is?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wonder how man people in Lambeth know who the mayor is?


I met him a while ago. And a very jolly chap he is too.


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wonder how man people in Lambeth know who the mayor is?


 I wouldn't know him if he fell on me.  What do mayors do, anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2012)

i thought the mayor was a lady. i last saw the mayor two years ago mind, trying to curry favour with locals by harassing a friend's baby, who wasn't having it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2012)

Manter said:


> I wouldn't know him if he fell on me. What do mayors do, anyway?


pick up babies and make them cry


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> pick up babies and make them cry


 Oooh, I could do that job...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

Manter said:


> I wouldn't know him if he fell on me. What do mayors do, anyway?


 
Cut ribbons and er, look mayory and act jolly and wear great big medals


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cut ribbons and er, look mayory


 Not sure I'd be trusted unsupervised with scissors, but other than that....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I met him a while ago. And a very jolly chap he is too.


 
Didn't you ask if you could switch on the lights?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't you ask if you could switch on the lights?


I've got my own lights to turn on. Probably better than his anyway.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's the pic I took of him:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

He the one on the left yeah?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He the one on the left yeah?


The one on the right is a famous cross-dresser I hear.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He the one on the left yeah?


Yes. They had to cut back on the mayoral chains because of cutbacks. The guy on the right came along to show off his bling.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes. They had to cut back on the mayoral chains because of cutbacks.


However, the improvement situation is improving, so it's not all gloom and gloom.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I've got my own lights to turn on. Probably better than his anyway.


 
I think everyone's will be better than Lambeth's


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> However, the improvement situation is improving, so it's not all gloom and gloom.


Good to hear that the improvement situation is improving, and that there is hope that the cut backs against the cutbacks will be cut back.

Edit to add: I'm not sure if I follow myself there.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2012)

Hang on, are you saying that the cut backs on cut backs have been c...

No. Sorry, I can't go two rounds


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Hang on, are you saying that the cut backs on cut backs have been c...
> 
> No. Sorry, I can't go two rounds


I don't know what I'm saying any more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

Lady Mayor's on crutches.  Did Mr Mayor accidentally stab her with scissors whilst cutting some ribbon?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lady Mayor's on crutches. Did Mr Mayor accidentally stab her with scissors whilst cutting some ribbon?


It might be a trendy bracelet inspired by the accident prone, purchased from the Villaaage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

You mean a bit like the rich who want to go around with holey jumpers, and designer holey jeans, they're now trying to show support for the disabled by walking around with crutches?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I sometimes find turning off Atlantic Road into Coldharbour Lane (when I'm coming from Herne Hill) a little perilous because so many tossers rush the lights/drive through reds.



I know what you mean because I cross there all the time but they're usually not jumping the lights. As someone who occasionally drives that junction you have to pull forward and wait until all the traffic has cleared before turning right into CHL. The lights aren't phased properly IMHO.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

We're just getting the Brixton listings in for Christmas and NYE. Highest priced NYE party so far is the Academy, who are charging a cool £45 for their night. Most of the others are between £10-£25, apart from the Albert of course which will be free for regulars as usual, and £3 to strangers we 'aven't seen afore.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you have trouble cycling through Brixton? I've always found it pretty straight forward, even when turning off the main road


 
Because the fashion for narrowing down roads does not help cyclists. It leaves little space

The same thing has been done in the west end in Shaftesbury avenue from Cambridge Circus to Piccadilly Circus. Which is now ridiculous. Also Bloomsbury Way. Sometimes I go down Great Russel street instead.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 27, 2012)

Can people please keep a look out for Jess, she's a much loved seven month old Cocker Spaniel who went missing from her home in the Brixton area on Sunday.

She lives near Coldharbour Lane/Myatts Field South

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=45641

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...36140769289.2149021.1452937307&type=1&theater here's a facebook post that people can share


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2012)

I heard a rumour that deadmouse whatshisface is playing a secret gig *shhhhh*


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

I heard it was in the Villaaage. Tonight!


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Can people please keep a look out for Jess, she's a much loved seven month old Cocker Spaniel who went missing from her home in the Brixton area on Sunday.
> 
> She lives near Coldharbour Lane/Myatts Field South
> 
> ...


Any idea whereabouts in Brixton?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Any idea whereabouts in Brixton?


 
"She lives near Coldharbour Lane/Myatts Field South" apparently according to the post...


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

ajdown said:


> "She lives near Coldharbour Lane/Myatts Field South" apparently according to the post...


I'll keep my eye out. Hope the pooch is OK.


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Badlands Romeo is back. He is sitting on my neighbour's wall with a can of something, loudly telling his phone that he's "going to tell her". Mother of twins just came out to put the bins out, looked him up and down and went back in again.  

I may tell him to go home before he drowns


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 27, 2012)

Do the twins look like Sissy Spacek?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Do the twins look like Sissy Spacek?


I will have to google her

E2A.  Sadly not


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> I may tell him to go home before he drowns


 
At least if he drowns you won't have to listen to his conversations


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> I will have to google her
> 
> E2A. Sadly not


 

You don't know Sissy Spacek?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You don't know Sissy Spacek?


I know her now I've seen her face.  Couldn't tell you what she's been in though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> I know her now I've seen her face. Couldn't tell you what she's been in though


 
Most famous for Carrie


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the most appropriate place I can think of putting this...

today, late afternoon I saw Lee Jasper on top of a very brightly decorated campaign bus in the PISSING rain, shouting loudly on his microphone and waving enthusiastically to precisely NO ONE coming down Salters Hill from Crystal Palace.  It was quite an amusing sight against the grey, cold, wet sky.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> This is the most appropriate place I can think of putting this...
> 
> today, late afternoon I saw Lee Jasper on top of a very brightly decorated campaign bus in the PISSING rain, shouting loudly on his microphone and waving enthusiastically to precisely NO ONE coming down Salters Hill from Crystal Palace. It was quite an amusing sight against the grey, cold, wet sky.




Maybe he'll write about the experience for his next recording.


----------



## bosie (Nov 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> This is the most appropriate place I can think of putting this...
> 
> today, late afternoon I saw Lee Jasper on top of a very brightly decorated campaign bus in the PISSING rain, shouting loudly on his microphone and waving enthusiastically to precisely NO ONE coming down Salters Hill from Crystal Palace. It was quite an amusing sight against the grey, cold, wet sky.


 
Well hopefully NO ONE is precisely who will vote for him. Although Ladbrokes are being cautious. Surely he wouldn't win though? I am tempted to impersonate my brother and my dad, who both live in Croydon and probably won't vote, just to vote against him, just in case! Particularly as they are really scraping the barrel over that way, what with Winston "gay people adopting is child abuse" McKenzie also standing.  FFS!


----------



## bosie (Nov 27, 2012)

Overheard a conversation that went something like this earlier today on the tube... 

_"So like where are you living now?"_

"Brixton, by the Academy. It's really cool."

_"Isn't that like really noisy round there?"_

"No it's really handy for all the gigs there. I am going there in a few weeks as 3 of my friends, all analysts at JP Morgan and Accenture are DJ'ing - I call them the 'Clapham House Mafia'."

_"Ha Ha, oh that's like so cool - they are all analysts and they DJ?"_

"Yah, they get invited to do loads of corporate events and everything."

_"So like how did they meet?"_

_"Oh they all met at Bath Uni and they DJ'd separately - but they are stronger as a 'brand' together."_

"_So they like have their own gig at the academy - how cool is that?"_

"Yah, I'll be there networking".

Made me fucking cringe! Networking!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 27, 2012)

They're building a Tesco and "student accommodation" beside the Sainsburys in Herne hill. They're like the plague.


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

bosie said:


> Overheard a conversation that went something like this earlier today on the tube...
> 
> _"So like where are you living now?"_
> 
> ...


Oh bless 'em....


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> I know her now I've seen her face. Couldn't tell you what she's been in though


She was Juliet to the Badlands Romeo, doofus.  Don't tell me you've never seen it?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> She was Juliet to the Badlands Romeo, doofus.  Don't tell me you've never seen it?


It is going on as we speak


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 27, 2012)

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0069762/


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> Oh bless 'em....


Is that like one of those ironic fairytale witch blessings which is actually an ironic curse which ends up teaching the cursee deep and powerful lessons about themselves and humanity?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0069762/


Um. That's quite scary


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Is that like one of those ironic fairytale witch blessings which is actually an ironic curse which ends up teaching the cursee deep and powerful lessons about themselves and humanity?


Yeah. That and a really patronising dismissal of them and the ship they came in


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> Um. That's quite scary


You really haven't seen it? One of Terrence Malick's best. And he's no slouch. It was on at the Ritzy a while ago. Keep an eye out for old Malick films at the BFI. Days of Heaven is just...transfixing. http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0077405/ Even if you hate Richard Gere. (I do. )


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> You really haven't seen it? One of Terrence Malick's best. And he's no slouch. It was on at the Ritzy a while ago. Keep an eye out for old Malick films at the BFI. Days of Heaven is just...transfixing. http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0077405/ Even if you hate Richard Gere. (I do. )


Ok. <<looks slightly nervous>>


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ok. <<looks slightly nervous>>


Oh. Am I scaring you with my Malick mania?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh. Am I scaring you with my Malick mania?


Yes.  Honestly. I am hugging my tweed comfort blanket


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> Um. That's quite scary


 
I can't believe you've never seen it!

Have you seen The Exorcist or The Shining etc?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't believe you've never seen it!
> 
> Have you seen The Exorcist or The Shining etc?


No... I have seen stills from them, but never the whole films. 

Slightly ashamed to admit that


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 27, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> This is the most appropriate place I can think of putting this...
> 
> today, late afternoon I saw Lee Jasper on top of a very brightly decorated campaign bus in the PISSING rain, shouting loudly on his microphone and waving enthusiastically to precisely NO ONE coming down Salters Hill from Crystal Palace. It was quite an amusing sight against the grey, cold, wet sky.



He came past my flat on an open top bus at about 3pm, screaming and bawling  "Reeeee-spect... bo... etc" at people giving him the wanker sign.  It would have been slightly less tragic if it hadn't of been pissing it down with rain hard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> No... I have seen stills from them, but never the whole films.
> 
> Slightly ashamed to admit that


 


You've been deprived.  Watch The Exorcist next


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You've been deprived.  Watch The Exorcist next


Ok
Before or after badlands?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

We need to find you some good films to watch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ok
> Before or after badlands?


 
Whichever you fancy

Here's some threads for you

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...good-horror-film-please.274218/#post-10183654

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-worst-horror-flicks-then.41698/#post-1459692

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/what-is-the-scariest-film-ever.29262/#post-1068587


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the most serious case of cultural starvation I've encountered for many years. I'd forgotten quite how _primitive_ the North can be.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 28, 2012)

bosie said:


> Overheard a conversation that went something like this earlier today on the tube...
> 
> _"So like where are you living now?"_
> 
> ...


this so makes me want to die 


RaverDrew said:


> He came past my flat on an open top bus at about 3pm, screaming and bawling "Reeeee-spect... bo... etc" at people giving him the wanker sign.  It would have been slightly less tragic if it hadn't of been pissing it down with rain hard


wish you'd videoes that

belated ((((@Manter)))) for your bad getting home the other night

on the  front: they've taken the free bike pump out from Stockwell avenue behind the post office


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> wish you'd videoes that


 
I really wish I had too, unfortunately I didn't have my phone on me at the time


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2012)

There's a new breed of people coming into Brixton who seem to feel a bit more entitled than most. There's tales of arrogant twats finger clicking for service at the Albert and - even worse - wolf-whistling for service at the Dogstar.

My mate was working an incredibly busy bar when some twat rocks up, elbows to the front and starts whistling away. His response: "I'm not a fucking dog so you can fuck right off if you think I'm going to serve you now."

Which seems entirely fair enough to me.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> This is the most serious case of cultural starvation I've encountered for many years. I'd forgotten quite how _primitive_ the North can be.


 (I'm from Surrey)


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> (I'm from Surrey)


Blimey! That makes me a northerner too. I never knew...


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Blimey! That makes me a northerner too. I never knew...


 Its upsetting my world view....


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 28, 2012)

Sadly, Surrey is also an island of cultural blight. You need a spell in the re-education camp before you can be assimilated into Brixtonia.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Sadly, Surrey is also an island of cultural blight. You need a spell in the re-education camp before you can be assimilated into Brixtonia.


I tell people I'm from Hampshire normally, makes me feel slightly less telephone voice


----------



## ash (Nov 28, 2012)

Christmas is coming


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

ash said:


> Christmas is coming


well spotted!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They're building a Tesco and "student accommodation" beside the Sainsburys in Herne hill. They're like the plague.


I think there was a thread on this a month or so ago....or possibly some discussion in the chitter chatter thread last month.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2012)

The CD stall in the market has started playing Christmas songs.  If you hear of any violence near there in the next couple of weeks that's probably me


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 28, 2012)

ash said:


> Christmas is coming


 
Cor. Christmas trees are getting bigger. Must be that 'globle warming.'


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2012)

nipsla said:


> The CD stall in the market has started playing Christmas songs. If you hear of any violence near there in the next couple of weeks that's probably me


 
The bloke in the arch section on Atlantic Road plays Christmas tunes all year round. I've rarely seen a happier man.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> The bloke in the arch section on Atlantic Road plays Christmas tunes all year round. I've rarely seen a happier man.


men who unblock sewers.  Happiest people on the planet.  Possibly because everyone is always pleased to see them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> men who unblock sewers. Happiest people on the planet. Possibly because everyone is always pleased to see them


 
I reckon if airline passengers got to see their pilot on landing...


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Sadly, Surrey is also an island of cultural blight. You need a spell in the re-education camp before you can be assimilated into Brixtonia.


there is always some hoop I have to jump through.  If it's not VP chasing me with burning pitchforks, its you and Minnie making me watch horror films....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> there is always some hoop I have to jump through. If it's not VP chasing me with burning pitchforks, its you and Minnie making me watch horror films....


 


What have you done to upset VP?


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What have you done to upset VP?


Admitted to being posh and not from Brixton, I think.  I calmed him with wine and he came over all Leslie Phillips, but @Greebo says I don't need to worry...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> Admitted to being posh and not from Brixton, I think. I calmed him with wine and he came over all Leslie Phillips, but @Greebo says I don't need to worry...


 
@Greebo and ViolentPanda 

Lulling you into a false sense of security


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

@Greebo @ViolentPanda

They're discussing recipes already


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

@Manter and @Minnie_the_Minx, enough of the @ already! If I'm online and logged in, I'll get around to reading whatever you've said, and if I'm not here I won't be able to see the alerts will I? FWIW I've spent the day traipsing between Water Lane Surgery, Nour, AZ cash & carry, Wing Tai, and Elm Park post office.

If anybody's spent all day indoors, I can tell you it's bloody cold, windy, and damp outside.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2012)

ha... wonder if we crossed paths.. just got in myself from more or less the same destinations..


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

Can confirm that it's cold and windy outside. Not so bad that it'll deter me from my game of footie later of course.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> @Manter and @Minnie_the_Minx, enough of the @ already!


 
Sorry  

@Greebo


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry <snip>


There you go again. FWIW most of the traipsing was for the sake of a care package.  In deepest darkest  Kent there are pockets of cultural deprivation where the only spices are in tiny sachets or jars.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> There you go again. FWIW most of the traipsing was for the sake of a care package. In deepest darkest Kent there are pockets of cultural deprivation where the only spices are in tiny sachets or jars.


 
Can't you order it online? 

I sent himself out to the shops to get some fresh air


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't you order it online?
> 
> I sent himself out to the shops to get some fresh air


Not as cheaply as buying it in this area.  And buying fresh chillies online is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not as cheaply as buying it in this area. And buying fresh chillies online is a bit hit and miss.


 
They can't get chillies in deepest Kent?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They can't get chillies in deepest Kent?


Only one type, and only if they pay though the nose.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

<<Adds Greebo to list of people she's slightly scared of>>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> <<Adds Greebo to list of people she's slightly scared of>>


 

She's going to eat you with chilli


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She's going to eat you with chilli


Would it be terribly inappropriate to say that sounds rather fun?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> <<Adds Greebo to list of people she's slightly scared of>>


No need, I'm mostly harmless.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> Would it be terribly inappropriate to say that sounds rather fun?


 
I'll let Greebo answer that!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

Just remembered there is a new shop opening in Herne Hill tonight - there is *free drinks* 

It's called Lowie's and it looks like a clothes shop (for women.) 115 Dulwich Road.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

E2A: here is the flyer


----------



## leanderman (Nov 28, 2012)

think the person behind is the person pictured


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2012)

When they say, "tunes by PC" do they mean they've just put their laptop on random play?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 28, 2012)

editor said:


> When they say, "tunes by PC" do they mean they've just put their laptop on random play?


...... That or a copper moonlighting, possibly doubling up as security


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> E2A: here is the flyer



That scarf is sooo impractical


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> That scarf is sooo impractical


I was trying to work out how you undid it.   at me


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> I was trying to work out how you undid it.   at me



I don't understand how you undo it and its too tight to lift over your head, or am i being stupid


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> I don't understand how you undo it and its too tight to lift over your head, or am i being stupid


you can pull it apart enough to lift over your head, i think


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

Manter said:


> I was trying to work out how you undid it.  at me


I was trying to work out how much of that was her own hair (instead of add ons) and how/where it was fixed in place.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh just realised I have a Lowie hat which although very fetching isn't terribly functional


----------



## peterkro (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm guessing if you pull one end it'll compress the other and let it slide over your head.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> I don't understand how you undo it and its too tight to lift over your head, or am i being stupid


 
that'd go over you head easy.. especially if you look at the woven design in the front which will give loads of extra headspace when moved.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I was trying to work out how much of that was her own hair (instead of add ons) and how/where it was fixed in place.


i think its her own hair, 2 plaits pulled round the same side- so no Heidi stuff on the other side.

would be my guess.


Aaargh, I was going to go for a run, and instead I am critiquing hair!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2012)

I figured she knitted her scarf at the same time as plaiting her hair and something went wrong


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2012)

The woman looks like she's doing a semi-facepalm.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think the picture is the owner - she has red hair but is a lot shorter than the model.  Their stuff is a bit pricey but very nice.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 28, 2012)

editor said:


> The woman looks like she's doing a semi-facepalm.


That's the classic "must keep one hand glued to my head or it'll fall off" modelling option.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I don't think the picture is the owner - she has red hair but is a lot shorter than the model.  Their stuff is a bit pricey but very nice.


I was waiting for someone to say 'that's me' or 'that's my wife'


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2012)

#scarfgate


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 28, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I don't think the picture is the owner - she has red hair but is a lot shorter than the model.  Their stuff is a bit pricey but very nice.



I'd say 30 quid plus for a beanie hat is more than a bit pricey. BUT it is the softest most beautiful beanie in the world ever


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2012)

leanderman said:


> think the person behind is the person pictured



Owner here I suspect

http://www.ilovelowie.com/index.php?main_page=page_2


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 29, 2012)

Manter said:


> you can pull it apart enough to lift over your head, i think


You'd have to take off your specs and undo your bun, scattering hairpins I think. Or start wearing hair in a plait wound round your head like a jungfrau. Fuck that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 29, 2012)

...in fact it's so complicated to get over her head she's forgotten to put on a skirt or trousers.


----------



## Manter (Nov 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...in fact it's so complicated to get over her head she's forgotten to put on a skirt or trousers.


Legs like that, I wouldn't either....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 29, 2012)

and there i was, offering the path to free drinks....only to precipitate a destruction of the owner's dress sense


----------



## Manter (Nov 29, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> and there i was, offering the path to free drinks....only to precipitate a destruction of the owner's dress sense


we decided she wasn't the owner. Do keep up


----------



## ajdown (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok so which one of you lot is undercover here?  http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/siriusb

"Dazzling urbanites" indeed...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 29, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I'd say 30 quid plus for a beanie hat is more than a bit pricey. BUT it is the softest most beautiful beanie in the world ever


AND it's handmade and ethical


----------



## boohoo (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe they are based at the Piano House, Brighton terrace?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 29, 2012)

editor said:


> When they say, "tunes by PC" do they mean they've just put their laptop on random play?


 
Guest appearance by Phil Collins.


----------



## Manter (Nov 29, 2012)

Breaking news from my little corner of Brixton- it has been all go in the soap opera opposite. 

Badlands Romeo has been sighted LEAVING the twins house, waved off by both. It may have been an orgy, or that may be the Northerner projecting. 

And when the twins dad came home, he was wearing a dress. He looks like Peter Falk so it was all a bit.... Unusual


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Ok so which one of you lot is undercover here? http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/siriusb
> 
> "Dazzling urbanites" indeed...


The music is described as "Absurdist gypsy metal folk funk punk" so to be honest it could be any of us....


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2012)

Huge house fire on Holmewood Gardens, roof has collapsed but think it's under control now. What a pisser


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Huge house fire on Holmewood Gardens, roof has collapsed but think it's under control now. What a pisser


Sounds awful. I heard earlier that there was a fire at the Crown & Sceptre...could that have been mistaken for the same fire?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty sure the Septic is ok


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2012)

heh, inter-pub rivalry.

Having said that, I don't think I've ever been in the C&S. It's just over the border....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Huge house fire on Holmewood Gardens, roof has collapsed but think it's under control now. What a pisser


 
Ah, is that why it took us 15 minutes to go two bus stops to get to the dentist?!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, is that why it took us 15 minutes to go two bus stops to get to the dentist?!


 
No. A car had broken down in the middle of the road and the driver just sat in it till the police came with hazard lights on... doh!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> No. A car had broken down in the middle of the road and the driver just sat in it till the police came with hazard lights on... doh!!


 
Not the one near Sainsbury's, or was that a separate incident?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not the one near Sainsbury's, or was that a separate incident?


 
That's the one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> That's the one.


 
But there were loads of other sirens so was the fire happening at the same time as broken down car?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But there were loads of other sirens so was the fire happening at the same time as broken down car?


 
Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Pretty much yeah.


 
ah, couldn't see what was happening, so after dentist went to pub instead of Streatham


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2012)

Saw two fire engines racing up Tulse Hill at about 3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Saw two fire engines racing up Tulse Hill at about 3


 
There were certainly a lot of sirens. I was at dentist by 3.30pm and sirens seemed to be flying around in every direction


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

New Park Road is going upmarket and getting a Mews, not just any old mews, a gated mews


----------



## ajdown (Nov 30, 2012)

Where along New Park Road?  It's a pretty long road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Where along New Park Road? It's a pretty long road.


 
After the Sultan towards the South Circular.  By Sulina Road


----------



## ajdown (Nov 30, 2012)

Overpriced, yuppie class gated homes... just what we need more of.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2012)

The picture of the block being built on Tulse Hill next to the Tesco is hideous. Like offices.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

When was google maps last updated, and why is Brixton Road looking so empty and closed up? 

I decided to look to see how many mobile phone shops there were (I counted three:  T Mobile, Vodaphone, Carphone Warehouse) but half of Brixton looks closed up (including the tube).  I'm guessing it was on a Sunday, but if the town hall clock was recorded on the same day, it's mid-afternoon.  I would have thought more of these shops would be open (or is Iceland shut on a Sunday?).

Anyway, it's obviously after the riots as there's hoarding up, and it's after Webster's has ceased to be a shoe shop but is now a clothes shop, and I that is now another mobile phone shop, but I don't know which, so if another one opens where Footlocker is (was), that'll be FIVE mobile phone shops in one little stretch of road


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> After the Sultan towards the South Circular. By Sulina Road


 
Yup. The old Morreli building. Better than the derelict old workshop that used to be there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yup. The old Morreli building. Better than the derelict old workshop that used to be there.


 
4 yuppy flats.  Lambeth could have probably slotted 100 people in that little space


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2012)

> I counted three: T Mobile, Vodaphone, Carphone Warehouse)




You missed EE


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> You missed EE


 
What's that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2012)

EE used to be T-Mobile


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2012)

not a new one then........ a rebranding


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> the new name for orange now merged with t mobile


 
Never knew that.  EE?  What's that stand for?  Is that the one that's taken over Webster's?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never knew that. EE? What's that stand for? Is that the one that's taken over Webster's?


everything everywhere


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2012)

Everything Everywhere apaz......its where t mobile was as said  above


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2012)

what's Webster's?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what's Webster's?


The Clarks shoe shop that was where the phone shop Phones 4 U is now


----------



## leanderman (Nov 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> everything everywhere


 
with supposedly faster mobile broadband.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> everything everywhere


 
Ah.  Thank you


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 30, 2012)

The strangely tasteful Christmas decorations were being put up in Windrush Square this morning. Reindeer and Christmas trees.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> The strangely tasteful Christmas decorations were being put up in Windrush Square this morning. Reindeer and Christmas trees.


Christmas is coming, the windows in the Crown and Anchor were all steamed up so it must be rammed, the festive season is under way..........


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> The strangely tasteful Christmas decorations were being put up in Windrush Square this morning. Reindeer and Christmas trees.


and a christmas windmill


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Overpriced, yuppie class gated homes... just what we need more of.


 
ooh AJ.. you're turning.. next you'll be buying a bicycle and cycling to work!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh AJ.. you're turning.. next you'll be buying a bicycle and cycling to work!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

Thread continues here :
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-december-2012.302834/


----------

